# Tokyo Eventing SJ thread



## teapot (1 August 2021)

(posting now as want an early night for once!)

Trot up is 01.30 Monday our time. Order to go: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...C56(C)_EQUOEVEN--------------INSP000200--.pdf


Team SJ to start 9am Monday our time

Top 20 for the individual SJ 12.45pm (tbc)


Team SJ course plan: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03A_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPQ000100--.pdf

Indivdual SJ course plan, while shorter is bigger: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03A_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPF000100--.pdf


 I will be moving my morning zoom meeting


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

I'm going to be scuppered by a 9am teams call 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2021)

Well I took the day off work.
There are 8 people rocking up to mine in the morning for a full English. There are also multiple bottles of fizz chilling - it’s never too early right?!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			I'm going to be scuppered by a 9am teams call 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Noooo! Teams call on phone and Discovery on comp?



ihatework said:



			Well I took the day off work.
There are 8 people rocking up to mine in the morning for a full English. There are also multiple bottles of fizz chilling - it’s never too early right?!
		
Click to expand...

Never.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Noooo! Teams call on phone and Discovery on comp?



Never.
		
Click to expand...

Discovery on TV in the background and hope I don't have to contribute much 😂


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

I’ve got the week off work 🎉🎉🎉

Shall mostly be hiding behind cushions during the SJ. I get so nervous 😩


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 August 2021)

I've always found the showjumping much more nerve wracking to watch!
I'll be up sharp tomorrow to get our gang done and back in time for it starting.


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			I'm going to be scuppered by a 9am teams call 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

"Hello. Hello. Hello, can you all hear me?  Hello. 

*silence* 

Hellloooo.  *sigh* 

*mutters connection problems again*  *sigh*  Hello?

Hit "end call" 

Not that I'd ever do that of course. Unless the Teams call coincided with the last six to jump...


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Discovery on TV in the background and hope I don't have to contribute much 😂
		
Click to expand...

Just don't cheer too loudly incase the conversation is 'we're thinking of making Betty redundant'


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2021)

Oh the joys of working in a school has its benefits at times.😁


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Brazil have made a team swap 

https://eventingnation.com/marcio-appel-and-iberon-jmen-substituted-in-for-brazilian-team/


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2021)

ihatework said:



			Well I took the day off work.
There are 8 people rocking up to mine in the morning for a full English. There are also multiple bottles of fizz chilling - it’s never too early right?!
		
Click to expand...


That's what I call style! 
.


----------



## Nicnac (1 August 2021)

See you there. Morning off work but may have to watch individuals whilst doing TEAMs in the office in the pm.  I thought it finished at 12.30 not 2.30.


----------



## suebou (1 August 2021)

In office, argh. Seeing people, keep phone under desk on discovery? Go to loo a lot?


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Brazil have made a team swap 

https://eventingnation.com/marcio-appel-and-iberon-jmen-substituted-in-for-brazilian-team/

Click to expand...


Uh?  A horse which has not done the dressage or xc is allowed to do the team SJ?  How does that work, surly that's unfair to present a fresh horse? Am I being thick here? 
.


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

suebou said:



			In office, argh. Seeing people, keep phone under desk on discovery? Go to loo a lot?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you suddenly been pinged by the app? Suffering from a cough and high temp?


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Uh?  A horse which has not done the dressage or xc is allowed to do the team SJ?  How does that work, surly that's unfair to present a fresh horse? Am I being thick here?
.
		
Click to expand...

New rules, but comes at a price of twenty penalties on their team score.


----------



## SOS (1 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Uh?  A horse which has not done the dressage or xc is allowed to do the team SJ?  How does that work, surly that's unfair to present a fresh horse? Am I being thick here?
.
		
Click to expand...

They are allowed too and I think this was the horse that was too tired to finish the XC. They get a huge penalty -200?? So are unlikely to win but still get a team finish. If they pulled a rider and no substitute happened then they’d no longer be eligible for the team… is my understanding.

*Apologies 200 for not completing the XC and 20 for the sub.


----------



## Sealine (1 August 2021)

Is the only coverage on Discovery+? I’ve not heard any mention of eventing on the BBC.


----------



## Kat (1 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Discovery on TV in the background and hope I don't have to contribute much 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's my plan! 😂


----------



## suebou (1 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Haven't you suddenly been pinged by the app? Suffering from a cough and high temp?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, was that my phone?


----------



## Lexi_ (1 August 2021)

Sealine said:



			Is the only coverage on Discovery+? I’ve not heard any mention of eventing on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they can really commit in advance to anything, as it’s all a huge juggling act for them. I’m sure they’ll show some of it but you’ll be best on Discovery if you don’t want to miss anything.

I might do what I did with the XC and switch to the BBC for better commentary when we find out they do have it on!


----------



## fetlock (1 August 2021)

Sealine said:



			Is the only coverage on Discovery+? I’ve not heard any mention of eventing on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping they'll at least show the last six for the team SJ and similar for the individual. Anything less than that would be so bad.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2021)

I’m going to get the yard done by nine, but I probably won’t pay a close attention until it gets down to the top 15 or so.  I don’t enjoy the show jumping phase at all.  I’ve got to pot some plants, so will probably do that with the jumping playing too.

Unless I can figure out where Ihatework and her bottles of fizz are!🤔😜


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Andrew Hoy just posted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421980965702979586


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Is the trot up on anywhere?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

All four Brits accepted!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

pistolpete said:



			Is the trot up on anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not - Eventing Nation are live tweeting it, but all Brits through!


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Thought you were having an early night?! 😊


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

pistolpete said:



			Thought you were having an early night?! 😊
		
Click to expand...

Oh the intention was there! Wide awake - I blame a week of late night sport 😂


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Cat woke me up!! Can’t believe trot up not filmed!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

USA, Canada, Czech, Swiss all through


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Aus, Japan, Denmark, RSA, Spain, China are all through.

Now I’m falling sleep so fingers crossed for the others.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 August 2021)

GB horses all through ⭐️⭐️


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Got to share this as it keeps making me chuckle. When I heard the horse Don Quidam announced during the dressage phase I thought he said Donkey Dan! Can’t stop hearing it now. Sorry childish I know!! Good name though!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Morning folks! 

Can someone explain to me why people that got eliminated or retired in the XC do the trot up? They’re not eligible for the showjumping, are they? 

Good on Brazil for subbing out that guy (if it’s who I’m thinking it is). Watching the end of his ride made me very uncomfortable. 

Otherwise loved the Polish outfits, shame that Fantastic Freida got spun but she was cantering quite a while without a shoe. Couldn’t find a picture of Jan Kaminski and Jard (nor a picture of the South African combination) but looking forward to watching the live… instead of working… Well this is a once every 4 years event so it’s worth it, right


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Marcelo Tosi from Brazil with Glenfly has withdrawn


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

From the H&H write up, it seems team horses can continue to SJ if their elimination from xcountry was for rider fall or multiple refusals. Only a horse fall stops you taking part in the team SJ.

I'm finding the new team thing very confusing.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Can somebody tell me what time GB are showjumping please as I have used up all my H and H article limit


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

If they didn't complete a phase but are on a team, they can complete for the team in certain circumstances, but get 200 penalties I believe. I'm assuming it's an Olympic thing but it is bizarre!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			If they didn't complete a phase but are on a team, they can complete for the team in certain circumstances, but get 200 penalties I believe. I'm assuming it's an Olympic thing but it is bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's 20 penalties, not 200.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Team GB, Tom is first at 9.55, Laura at 10.30 and Oli at 11.05. 

Individual showjumping times obviously not available til we know who has qualified but starts at 12.45pm


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Just seen this on FB - relieved we’re on a bit later as I need to go drop the eldest at theatre for the day so will miss the first few!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I think it's 20 penalties, not 200.
		
Click to expand...

20 is for subbing in a horse, 200 is for a horse that didn't complete XC going on to showjump


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Checking in ready for SJ!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			20 is for subbing in a horse, 200 is for a horse that didn't complete XC going on to showjump
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I misread!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Rules are all laid out really clearly here: https://eventingnation.com/the-new-olympic-format-part-1-changes-incoming-for-tokyo-2020/


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Oh sorry, I misread!
		
Click to expand...

The 200 is for not completing the XC, yes, but in some circumstances, I believe they are allowed to showjump. If they don't showjump, I think it's a further 100 penalties on the team score!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I guess it’s all in aid of having more teams complete the competition but it feels really weird! 

I am on the sofa with fresh coffee and pain au chocolat, ready for two nailbiting hours! The GB team are about to go in the cycling on BBC1 if you want to fill 5 mins before the showjumping starts.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 August 2021)

I will have to keep popping in here for updates .
Not a great morning for this .


----------



## Cloball (2 August 2021)

Sealine said:



			Is the only coverage on Discovery+? I’ve not heard any mention of eventing on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

The breakfast Olympic show mentioned that the showjumping started at 9 but not how much they were actually covering. 
I am finding these new rules a bit odd but I suppose it does allow the less equestrian heavy nations to complete the team event. I can see the sense of a 3 pair team but all the subbing is weird.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

On discovery plus, listening to a very robotic woman explain eventing as a concept to an empty stadium.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Done all my housework early so I can sit down guilt free!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Yes, who are these commentators?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

BBC1 just showed this: I imagine from those timings it’ll be a bit of highlights plus live action, but a good amount of the SJ should be on!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

First rider in the stadium. 

Anyone know who the commentators are on discovery?


----------



## Sealine (2 August 2021)

BBC1 coverage today at 10:45 and 1pm


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Haven't a clue


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Time is tight


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			First rider in the stadium. 

Anyone know who the commentators are on discovery?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t recognise them. Odd - wasn’t the whole point that John & Lucinda were covering all the equestrian sports?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Commentators curse there!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

So BBC coverage will miss Tom and Laura jumping live


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I don’t recognise them. Odd - wasn’t the whole point that John & Lucinda were covering all the equestrian sports?
		
Click to expand...

I think this is from the Eurosport channel so different commentators.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Who on earth is commentating?!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			So BBC coverage will miss Tom and Laura jumping live
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think it was always likely to. Makes sense for them to do a quick roundup of action so far, then show the final round of team competitors?


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Tayberry looked like quite a handful there!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

17.20 penalties for Tayberry.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I think this is from the Eurosport channel so different commentators.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh! God, it’s confusing 😂 Bring back the BBC being allowed allllllll the coverage and having 19 different Red Button channels. 

This bloke sounds like Tony Blackburn.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

I don't recognise either of the voices this morning!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Ahh! God, it’s confusing 😂 Bring back the BBC being allowed allllllll the coverage and having 19 different Red Button channels. 

This bloke sounds like Tony Blackburn.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was amazing. These guys aren't bad, but definitely aimed at a non equestrian audience.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Not sure I'm so keen on his voice tbh. Had a look on eurosport for commentators, can't find their names.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Nice round by Peter there!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

That triple bar into the double is causing lots of problems so far!


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Woman is called Sarah Rust. Never heard of her.


----------



## teddypops (2 August 2021)

It’s on sky 411 at 10.30


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Where is John Kyle?


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Okay I’m here I’m here

Did they say why the Belarussian and the South African riders withdrew?

Also tough luck for the Russian but Gurza looked like she helped him out there over the triple


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

I think I'll switch over to BBC when their coverage is on because these commentators are not great. Maybe they will wheel out Lucinda again when the team/individual competition gets up to the medal contenders.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Nice round from the Czech rider.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

That wasn't a bad round, very nice horse


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Wheel out 🤣


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

I love the look of the course - aesthetically it is very pleasing


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

I'm genuinely missing Lucinda. These two can't agree whether the Canadian horse is a mare or gelding...


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

That red combination looks likely to ruin a few people's day


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

So sad seeing the empty stands. I agree course looks amazing. Didn’t think the cross country looked as good as London 2012. Those fences were amazing.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

It is a nice course and seems to flow well whilst also providing a bit of challenge.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

She competed as a young rider for GB.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

-awaits @milliepops 's thoughts on the latest commentary - 

Think course will jump a little different for the teams, hard to guage at the moment


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			That red combination looks likely to ruin a few people's day
		
Click to expand...

It looks like a tricky jump on it's own and the line from the previous fence is also tough.


----------



## jessss1993 (2 August 2021)

Poles flying everywhere


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Nice to see the Indian rider jumping well


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Oh that's a shame, looked like classic last-fence-itis


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Right, I have this down to a millisecond -  I can leave for my consult as late as 10:10 so I'll watch Tom and then jump back in for Laura on my phone when I've parked and straight into the consult and out in time to watch Oli on my phone slightly delayed.

Side note: I love this chestnut and hasn't the Indian rider done incredibly well!


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

That is a lovely horse and they look a fabulous partnership.


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Lovely chestnut.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Another nice round with just that one red fence down. Wonder if that will be enough to qualify her for the individual finals?


----------



## Bernster (2 August 2021)

I actually quite like watching when I know the result, I’m odd I think. I caught up on the xc knowing we’d got round clear and in time, and it was much less stressful viewing!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Discovery commentators aren’t brilliant to say the least. Considering turning volume off and playing some music over it instead.


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Horses all coming out looking amazing. Heat not taken it’s toll too much. Fit horses. Only one yesterday that looked weary.


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Discovery commentators aren’t brilliant to say the least. Considering turning volume off and playing some music over it instead.
		
Click to expand...

Is it too far to say I quite miss Lucinda?? Definitely miss John


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Another nice round with just that one red fence down. Wonder if that will be enough to qualify her for the individual finals?
		
Click to expand...

I think it probably will be - that red double after the big open oxer in the middle of lots of space is a real bogey, so I should think sub 40 scores are likely to go through.


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Commentators are dire.  Japanese stand in looks like a pure show jumper!


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Fabulous round by the Japanese rider (sorry didn't see name come up)


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

First clear for Japan! Unfortunately he's their sub so can't get to the individuals final.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Richard, Richard who?

He obviously is just reading info.


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Sara Rust has been commentating for years on Eurosport.

I can’t figure out who the Tony Blackburn impersonator is though.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

I suppose tactically you would want you reserve to be a very good showjumper.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Sara Rust has been commentating for years on Eurosport.

I can’t figure out who the Tony Blackburn impersonator is though.
		
Click to expand...

I keep expecting him to start talking about smooth jazz.


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Just found this 2010 thread after a Eurosport commentator Google https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/hickstead-commentary-mistakes.388685/

*I wrote to Eurosport months ago regarding Richard Vaughan and Sara Rust, but all I got was the usual type of reply - that my comments would be passed onto the commentary department. Nothing came of it and Vaughan still makes all kinds of mistakes while Rust sits idly by not correcting him. Loved it when he said the Beijing/Hong Kong Olympic champion was Albert LaMaze and that Michel Robert was 51!*

Apparently these two have been awful for years!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Don’t like this tactical reserve thing. Feels like it goes against the whole idea of eventing.


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Well... this is exciting stuff. Into the proper team results now!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

The Irish show jacket looks very smart.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

That was a very lovely round, shame about the one pole


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

The new Olympic only  rules are very strange- it’s like we’ll get these lesser experienced nations round at any cost!


----------



## cold_feet (2 August 2021)

BBC coverage on red button now.


----------



## TGM (2 August 2021)

I'm not going to be able to watch until Tom comes on, can people put rider names on their comments so I know what is going on, please!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

🚨🚨🚨 BBC have got it on the red button now! Proper commentators! 🚨🚨🚨


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Nice round from the Italian. 

Every time the lady on discovery says it's a nice round they have a pole!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Come on sandra have a pole or two


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Sandra now!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Lovely clear from Sandra.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I like this horse.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Another clear, it can be done then


----------



## Branna (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Don’t like this tactical reserve thing. Feels like it goes against the whole idea of eventing.
		
Click to expand...

They get so heavily penalised for it though, it is never going to be a tactical advantage to switch to a good SJ horse.

These commentators are shocking.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Yes, Starky!😁

Two presses of a button and relief🤣


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Come on sandra have a pole or two
		
Click to expand...

I think too much to hope for a pole after her run out!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yes, Starky!😁

Two presses of a button and relief🤣
		
Click to expand...

How! Where are you watching it


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

A fence down for Doug. The time is looking less tight now we’ve got to the better riders.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			How! Where are you watching it
		
Click to expand...

Red button or iPlayer


----------



## Branna (2 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yes, Starky!😁

Two presses of a button and relief🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Just switched to bbc iplayer too


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			A fence down for Doug. The time is looking less tight now we’ve got to the better riders.
		
Click to expand...

The time looks easier than jumping clear atm.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Laptop on Discovery connected to TV via HDMI cable. TV on red button. All watched from the comfort of the sofa  😁


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Jessie Campbell on now. I hope Diachello isn't too tired now


----------



## cold_feet (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Red button or iPlayer
		
Click to expand...

Channel 981 on Freesat.


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Have switched to Red button.  Really shows how dreadful Discovery SJ commentators are.  Fabulous round Jesse Campbell!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Jessie Campbell on now. I hope Diachello isn't too tired now
		
Click to expand...

Shame about the time fault but a lovely round otherwise! He looks well.


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Red button or iPlayer
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank god.


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Ahh. The Beeb!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

That was good, he's a lovely rider. Really sympathetic yesterday, I hope the kiwis can climb a bit


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Getting into the business end now!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			That was good, he's a lovely rider. Really sympathetic yesterday, I hope the kiwis can climb a bit
		
Click to expand...

Not too far though 😉


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Steady round, shame for time


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

France could still be in with a chance of a medal


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Fantastic round Nicholas Touzaint.  Pity about the time fault.  Remnants of Oli at Badminton.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Not too far though 😉
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking team gold for GB. silver for the aussies and bronze for the kiwis


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Ooohhh


----------



## Bustermartin (2 August 2021)

Lol - Love Ian - but anyone else think he sounds as if he has one hell of a hangover!"


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Thank god for the BBC


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Interesting Jesse and Nicolas both had a tiny bit of time but jumped clear, perhaps a trade off for taking a little more time to set up?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lucky for Kevin there!


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Tom now.  Not sure I can watch  Come on GB!!!!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Bustermartin said:



			Lol - Love Ian - but anyone else think he sounds as if he has one hell of a hangover!"
		
Click to expand...

Probably just knackered! He was doing some of the daytime BBC tv stuff as well as being up all night!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Come on Tom!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Can't bear to watch


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Good boy Donkey Dan! Don Quidam


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

phew carved out some time to watch just in time for BBC coverage to kick in. ian sounds like he needs some Lockets for his throat!


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Toledo is an excellent SJer, we'll be fine (she says holding her breath)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

YES!😁


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

That was immaculate from Tom! 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

What a masterclass from Tom and Toledo


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh well done Tom! Super round!!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Oh that was beautiful


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

What an absolute league of their own our British riders are. Just amazing to watch, they are incredible. Feeling very proud to be British!!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Masterclass of a ride - GB looking very good


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Yes!
So pleased for him.  What a class round.

Has anyone said it’s live on bbc red button?


----------



## Spotherisk (2 August 2021)

Brilliant round by Tom!


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

Just finished a Teams call in time to watch Tom M. What a lovely round! My former loan horse in my avatar has similar bloodlines to Toledo - well known for their quirkiness apparently. What a brilliant job Tom has done with him.


----------



## pistolpete (2 August 2021)

Crying!!Tom be was amazing. Not one rub or rattle


----------



## fankino04 (2 August 2021)

Fab round from Tom, so pleased for him 🎉


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Toledo - what a horse. Beautiful round.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Yes, well done Tom!


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Well that was a good watch.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Fantastic and he gave them all such height


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Now, who do we need to have some fences down so Tom can move up? Is it Julia and the Japanese rider?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

They are rattling through the riders now, aren't they?


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Also amazing that apparently you can't jump Toledo at home. No poles or grids he just goes nuts.


----------



## jessss1993 (2 August 2021)

Do the horses have to do another round of SJ?!


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

After watching that I don’t think I can watch Oliver and Laura. Dear god so tense


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Right, i'm off someone dig out that voodoo doll in time for Julia to have a pole please!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Now, who do we need to have some fences down so Tom can move up? Is it Julia and the Japanese rider?
		
Click to expand...

Tim Price too.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

jessss1993 said:



			Do the horses have to do another round of SJ?!
		
Click to expand...

If they qualify for the individual final after this team SJ. Fences will be a little higher for individual final.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Beautiful from Tom! This bodes well


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Super round from Tom, not sure if I can watch Laura and Oli!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

So frustrated I have to work today(!!) but got discovery+ on my phone and have one eye on it. Fantastic start for the team from Tom, foot perfect :-D :-D


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Am I seeing things or is this Brazillian rider riding bitless?


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Now, who do we need to have some fences down so Tom can move up? Is it Julia and the Japanese rider?
		
Click to expand...

you’re so on my level!🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

There does need to be a few more poles on the ground from teams other than GB.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Am I seeing things or is this Brazillian rider riding bitless?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, in a hackamore


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Just left d+ for bbc. Was so soothing to hear Ian Stark!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Tim Price too.
		
Click to expand...

Of course! I do like him, but we must have our priorities in order. Clean sweep please!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Love the braziliann hugging his horse despite lots of poles falling


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Smiling chestnut


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Love the braziliann hugging his horse despite lots of poles falling
		
Click to expand...

Nice ride to retire on, I think, despite the poles. Amazing hind end on him too.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Just switched to the BBC, they are a few minutes behind but the commentary is much better. I'd have stuck with John Kyle but those other two were awful.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Poland won’t be winning gold any time soon but good to have this experience under her belt.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Horse unsettled in mouth


----------



## conniegirl (2 August 2021)

This young lady is watching the showjumping with me!
Not sure she really understands the intricacies but she keeps cooing at the horses


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

Another who has swopped to BBC, much better commentary.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

No, have to go back to Dicky😠


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh no! Back to the dreaded commentary we go…


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Oh, that was nearly such a nice round for Japan and then it just fell apart.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

See my beeb is 25secs in front of Discovery... 

Never mind.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Really don’t like seeing those slomos of the spurs digging into the horse’s side. Surely there’s no need for them outside of dressage?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Another who has swopped to BBC, much better commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Well that was short lived the BBC have just switched to cycling


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Ughh BBC!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

Arggggghhhhhh. Back to D+!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh god Beeb come on! I defend you in everything but this is too frustrating!


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Ugh BBC - CONGRATULATIONS Conniegirl.  Gorgeous.


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

I’ve also gone back to Discovery+ - I could understand it if we were in the finals but I can’t cope with switching back and forth between sports


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Aww Conniegirl!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

As someone who can’t use the BBC anyway, I’m feeling very smug seeing everyone return to Discovery. 

The pretty Irish horse is up!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Sam Watson in now


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I LOVE Sam’s horse.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Unlucky poles for Sam.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Shame for Sam


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Sam's horse is beautiful!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oh disappointing, Flamenco looked very strong though


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Absolutely love Sam’s horse


----------



## SOS (2 August 2021)

Just tuned in as my meeting overran! I believe Tom has gone clear? Are they jumping in order of placing as per a three day? ☺️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Well done


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

I've no real clue about eventing, so I'm just shooting from the hip here but I'm not a fan of this extra show jumping round. Horses have worked hard and done their job and it feels unfair to ask them to go out and do a 2nd round. One round has always worked perfectly well in the past.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Lovely ride from the Italian, horse looked quite happy too


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

got delayed walking my dogs, we lost the ball in the river and spent ages trying to get it but gave up in the end, managed to see toms round, fabulous,he looked very fresh


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Go on, MJ, just one little pole down will do...


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Michael Jung on now


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Michael Jung in now, strange not to see him in the number one spot for Germany. It would be handy if he had a pole to give us some breathing space.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I've no real clue about eventing, so I'm just shooting from the hip here but I'm not a fan of this extra show jumping round. Horses have worked hard and done their job and it feels unfair to ask them to go out and do a 2nd round. One round has always worked perfectly well in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t like it either, but Olympic rules are Olympic rules 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Shut up Richard


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Think BBC will go back - they're showing medal races, cycling's almost over


----------



## conniegirl (2 August 2021)

e



PoppyAnderson said:



			I've no real clue about eventing, so I'm just shooting from the hip here but I'm not a fan of this extra show jumping round. Horses have worked hard and done their job and it feels unfair to ask them to go out and do a 2nd round. One round has always worked perfectly well in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Olympic rules are that you cant get 2 medals for the same effort so they have to have the extra round


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Lovely round from Michael, absolute masterclass! He's going to be fuming about those 11 penalties for a while I should think.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Lovely round


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Good round for Micheal.  He’ll be gutted.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Annoyingly perfect clear from Michael Jung there.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Nice clear inside the time for MJ.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Chipmunk looked as though he had scope to burn, giving the fences plenty of space. Our team need to be really careful.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Not just yet


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			As someone who can’t use the BBC anyway, I’m feeling very smug seeing everyone return to Discovery.

The pretty Irish horse is up!
		
Click to expand...

All the Tullabeg horses are gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh lord, get it right!!!


----------



## cold_feet (2 August 2021)

Back on BBC


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Two down for Philip Dutton. Team positions are starting to move round a bit…


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I've no real clue about eventing, so I'm just shooting from the hip here but I'm not a fan of this extra show jumping round. Horses have worked hard and done their job and it feels unfair to ask them to go out and do a 2nd round. One round has always worked perfectly well in the past.
		
Click to expand...

They have done it this way for a while, the alternative that they tried ages ago was have separate competitors for the team and the individual, and the individual rider's score didn't count for the team. 

That's how Andrew Hoy managed to win medals on separate horses at the same olympics. It was impossible for the smaller nations to field enough riders though.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Costly poles for the USA there!


----------



## conniegirl (2 August 2021)

Back on bbc rb


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

It is so weird that the BBC is ahead of Discovery.  Just seen back on BBC and Jonelle has finished but only just started on Discovery.


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Sickenly lovely round for Michael - I can’t help but admire the guy, even though it would have been nice for him to have a couple down 🤣


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

BBC coverage is still quite a bit ahead! Wonder if that will equal out when they switch to showing it on BBC1?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Well ridden Jonelle


----------



## CPayne (2 August 2021)

Beeb is back!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Lovely round for Jonelle!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Beeb back😁😁😁😁


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lovely round for Jonelle.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Lovely round from Jonelle, it would be nice to see NZ in the team medals


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Oh does that pole put NZ into 3rd?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh no  he's had a pole


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Virgil is lovely - I know his pole down helps GB but shame for him.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Pole for Australia too!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

If anyone wants full info re fences to avoid watching Laura https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03B_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPQ000100--.pdf


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Come on Laura… 🤞🏻


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Was just about to say that I didn't want to write anything in case I jinxed something, and then LC had that fence down.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Merde!


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

😱


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

ohhhh nooooo, that’s not good for Laura’s individual chances 😩


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Bloody Hell Laura!!!! My heart can't take it!


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

what a cool head


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

God she did well to hold it together after that!


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Oh no, such a shame for Laura


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

He’s looking a tad spooky.  That’s probably her individual gone?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Oh no, such a shame for Laura
		
Click to expand...

I think it's perfect. She didn't need a clear in this round. This is the team decider. She's saving her clear round.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Well recovered from Laura there, that was a real heart in mouth moment.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Laura did so well to stay composed after that! Really well ridden.


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			ohhhh nooooo, that’s not good for Laura’s individual chances 😩
		
Click to expand...

Does the team score carry over into the individual? 
Not fair really if it does (bearing in mind the reason they make them jump again)


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think it's perfect. She didn't need a clear in this round. This is the team decider. She's saving her clear round.
		
Click to expand...

This score counts for the individual medals too, doesn't it?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Just popped off to have a look at the team scores and it’s very tight for silver and bronze!


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Agh poor Laura.  

Is the medal ceremony Team and Individual at the same time?  I need to get into the office before the Individual starts to trying to plan timings!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Yes it does.  They just said Tom is now above her in the individual medal scores..


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

London really looked quite overwhelmed in there didn't he? Well ridden/survived from Laura there, but would have thought that puts paid to any individual medal hopes for them.


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

How does it work with the individual final? Is the SJ wiped clean again?


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think it's perfect. She didn't need a clear in this round. This is the team decider. She's saving her clear round.
		
Click to expand...

She did need a clear for her individual chances unfortunately - both rounds count.


----------



## Spotherisk (2 August 2021)

I’m too scared to come off Discovery and onto the beeb in case I can’t find eventing in Discovery again! Trying to work, well at least deal with emails!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

First bricks out of wall


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

We need a lot of poles rolling now.  Until Oliver, of course!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Risking swapping back to BBC, they had better not cut away again


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I think they’ll cut away at 1045 when it goes to bbc 1


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

When I went to BBC and then back to Discovery, Discovery picked up where I left so wasn't live and had to fiddle like mad.  Sticking with D+ despite shouting Shut Up frequently at the Numbnuts commenting.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Not an awful ride from Jan, was definitely not trying to rush it. 

Now Brazilian rider on Goliath, who doesn't look very too happy.


----------



## Kadastorm (2 August 2021)

These commentators are so annoying, I really wish they had stuck with the guys that have been there throughout!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oli really needs to hold his nerve now. 

And we could do with Julia having some poles if we want Tom and Laura to stay in with a chance of an individual medal


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Risking swapping back to BBC, they had better not cut away again
		
Click to expand...

They’re probably going to - they’re showing it from 10.45 on BBC1 so I doubt we’ll get it on both channels!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

The acoustics are good in this arena.  You hear everything they say to their horses and the hoof beats are loud!


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			These commentators are so annoying, I really wish they had stuck with the guys that have been there throughout!
		
Click to expand...

 I know.... bring back John and Lucinda ....please!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oli's a cool customer


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

A fence down here would be helpful for Laura…


----------



## Supertrooper (2 August 2021)

What happened with Laura?


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Each time you go back to discovery close it and reopen the equestrian window - it comes back  live rather than where you were.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Came in too fast


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Shame for the Japanese guy but great for us.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Kazu was a show jumper, so ought to be good here.

oops I jinxed him! Good for us though!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			What happened with Laura?
		
Click to expand...

She had one down - doesn’t really make too much difference to the team score but it’s put her out of the medal places individually.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

ST, had a pole down


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Live scores https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-eventing-jump-000100-.htm


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Real shame for Kauzu there, but that's good for Tom I think.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Does anyone have a link to the live scores?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Live scores https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-eventing-jump-000100-.htm

Click to expand...

Bloody hell you answered my question before I finished positing it - thanks


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

The Swiss deserve a clear round after their awful Xc day.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Nice clear


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Lovely ride for Switzerland!


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

Just got back from riding, wasn’t expecting anyone to have been yet - got my timings wrong I think!

Can I have a brief update in regards to team GB?

I can’t find anything online to help 🙄


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Imagine that arena full of cheering!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Male commentator has the most awful pronunciation of some names, painful to listen to.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Alex on now


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Tom clear.  Laura one down. (For spottyTb)


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

SpottyTB said:



			Just got back from riding, wasn’t expecting anyone to have been yet - got my timings wrong I think!

Can I have a brief update in regards to team GB?

I can’t find anything online to help 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Clear from Tom, one fence down with Laura.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oooohhh


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Oops for Alex! Rest of the round looked fabulous!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

I wonder if as it gets darker, shadows will become more of a problem?


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Tom clear.  Laura one down. (For spottyTb)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!! Amazing 🤩


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I checked the scores again. 

Rounds to keep an eye out for are Julia and Tim (currently ahead of Tom) and Andrew Hoy (0.2 ahead of Laura). If they all have problems and Oli goes clear then we’d be 1 - 2 - 3. I am probably getting far too ahead of myself here though. Lots of ifs and buts still…


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Poor pony, head got held very tight after that refusal.


----------



## Kadastorm (2 August 2021)

Poor Alex!


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

That was a shame, was going to get time faults but nice round until last fence.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

But hairy there for Alex.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Just showing Tom on BBC1


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Tim Price and Julia K will go ahead of Laura and Tom if they jump clear


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

Had a quick check, it's on Eurosport 2 as well so I can switch to that if the BBC cuts away.

With the horse sub being allowed, I wonder if it's also to do with only having 3 riders and no discard score.


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

So sorry for Alex.  

Anyone got a Richard Vaughan Voodoo doll? My language is getting rather blue.  He's a complete knobber.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

God I'm not sure I'll be able to watch Oli, SO nervous! Does anyone remember watching Nick Skelton jump for gold against the clock in Rio? Because I'm feeling the same kind of tension!!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Poor Alex.  His dressage started so well but it’s just gone downhill in the other phases.

I love this grey.  I was amazed how it motored on the Xc for a big horse.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

criso said:



			Had a quick check, it's on Eurosport 2 as well so I can switch to that if the BBC cuts away.

With the horse sub being allowed, I wonder if it's also to do with only having 3 riders and no discard score.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is the reason for the horse sub rule. 

I don't really like it, it feels wasteful to travel horses there that may not compete


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 August 2021)

I still think Tom might do it, with a second (higher) round of SJ to come, Toledo would most definitely be the horse I would want to be on!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

You’d like to think they’re used to the arena/shadows by now.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Vittoria on now.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

That bloody commentator just called Kazuma Tomoto Kazuma Tomato what an idiot.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Kazu must be delighted to be called Kazuma Tomatoe.....  TOMOTO you idiot!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Does anyone have a link to the live scores?
		
Click to expand...




Kat said:



			Yes that is the reason for the horse sub rule.

I don't really like it, it feels wasteful to travel horses there that may not compete
		
Click to expand...

Travelling reserves have always been a thing though, it's not new. Look how many times Tina Cook has done it!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			That bloody commentator just called Kazuma Tomoto Kazuma Tomato what an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

No such mistake from Ian Stark on BBC


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Tim Price and Julia K will go ahead of Laura and Tom if they jump clear
		
Click to expand...

Andrew Hoy could go ahead of Laura but not Tom


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Oh Alex and the Don... why does the Don have to have the last word - spooky monster to the very last moment!!


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

can someone post a running order link please? (sorry if someone already has)!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Anyone else wishing falling poles?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Come on Julia we need you to have a pole


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Julia riding now. This is an important round


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Poo! Good round though


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

SpottyTB said:



			can someone post a running order link please? (sorry if someone already has)!
		
Click to expand...

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)F_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPQ000100--.pdf


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

That’s a lovely round by Julia. Dammit.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I’m getting so nervous!! She needs a fence down to give Oli a break!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Damn


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

milliepops said:



https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)F_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPQ000100--.pdf

Click to expand...

Thank you 😊.. ETA oh my god we’re right at the end !!! Now I understand the suspense !!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Absolute masterclass from Julia, that was outstanding!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Great round from Julia.....shame


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lovely clear from Julia.


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Sickenly foot perfect again from Julia!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Got pit feeling in stomach


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

That looked as unlikely as Tom’s did to touch a pole.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Clever mare really picked up after rattling that pole. 

Lovely round, much as I want to give our guys some breathing space, she is a lovely rider and I am so pleased she is ahead of Jung after her horse went to him.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

BBC1 has caught up now so might be best to switch to that in case the red button swaps sports.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Surely Sandra's run out was more of a problem for the German team than the frangible pin?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			BBC1 has caught up now so might be best to switch to that in case the red button swaps sports.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Clever mare really picked up after rattling that pole. 

Lovely round, much as I want to give our guys some breathing space, she is a lovely rider and I am so pleased she is ahead of Jung after her horse went to him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it feels like she deserves a bit of luck.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Gone to BBC1


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Tim Price in now!


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

I can't bring myself to wish anyone to have poles down. 

BBC currently showing it on both red buttons and BBC1, can't help feeling I'd be really peed off if I didn't like equestrian sports.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oooh expensive round for Tim! 

Tom moves up to third place at worst now…


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Well that's good for Oli and Tom!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Unlucky for Tim Price


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Poor Tim!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Ooh 2 poles for Tim Price. That will really help Laura and Tom.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Ooh all going a bit wrong for Tim! Christ it shows you what can happen though doesn't it, fingers and toes crossed for Oli!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

criso said:



			BBC currently showing it on both red buttons and BBC1, can't help feeling I'd be really peed off if I didn't like equestrian sports.
		
Click to expand...

That is really bad, they shouldn't do that it isn't fair.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Real shame for NZ


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Poor Tim - didn’t deserve the round he had.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I feel like I might die of tension during Oli’s round 😩

The individual round is going to be even worse!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Well done to the French


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Poor Tim!  I know I was wishing a pole for people but not three!

Well done France.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Not sure I will breathe during Oli's round


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Oooh expensive round for Tim!

Tom moves up to third place at worst now…
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's right, 4th at worst isn't it?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Well done France! I did think their XC was very classy so it is well deserved.


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Vassily is gorgeous.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Is there a break before the individuals or  does it carry straight on?  Perhaps they’ll do team medals first?

well done Mr Hoy!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Foot perfect there


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I don't think that's right, 4th at worst isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

The only people ahead of him are Julia and potentially Oli?


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Guys I feel sick I'm so nervous, my hands are shaking!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Beautiful round by Andrew. That horse is so smart.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

There's a break as the course changes


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Fascinating total domination of Selle Francais breeding here! Feeling pleased that my 4yo is uhhh 25% Selle francais


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

I can’t watch…..


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

What an awesome round by Andrew Hoy  - forward stride all the way round, no idea what bit in the horse's mouth but not martingale.  Beautiful to watch.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Aussies have got silver at worst now! Lovely from Andrew! I am so pleased that he will win a medal this year


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			The only people ahead of him are Julia and potentially Oli?
		
Click to expand...

But with a whole other round of jumping to go, I don't think he's guaranteed anything?


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Serious masterclass from Andrew Hoy!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I don't think that's right, 4th at worst isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

No, he’s a smidge ahead of Andrew. Only Julia ahead of him at present, then we need to see what happens with Oli now 😬


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oh god Oli hold your nerve - we are all behind you!


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Best xc round and best sj (so far 🤣) to watch.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Come on Oli! I can't watch!!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

I mean unless Oli decides to jump them without his horse…


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Awesome team result!!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Argh!! But also YES!!! Gold!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

I think I held my breath for the whole round! Well done Oli!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Could cry for Oli, but great for the team


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Woooohooooooooooo


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

Heart is racing. Can bearly watch.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

He's done it!!!


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

Doesn’t look very happy does he


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

amazing stuff  what a fab few days for the GB riders.


----------



## Spotherisk (2 August 2021)

Oh wow!!!!!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

OMG!!!! TEAM GOLD!!!!!!! 

Incredible! What a team and what a performance!!!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Go team GB!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2021)

Great stuff!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

He looks a little gutted.  It looked such a controlled, lovely round too.  Shame for the pole.  But the individuals can change a lot yet..


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

Absolutely class! Bloody fantastic 😍


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

Gutted for Ollie, well done team.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Now if we all collectively hope really, really hard that Julia mucks up the individual round…


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Looks pretty cross- oh dear.


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

😭🥇😭 yes I’m crying, no I’m not ashamed!

what a result 🥇🥇🥇


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

that was a fab shot to camera


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Anyone know what time the individuals start?


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

must be a weird mental position to be in, keep your nerve for the team slot, then a mix of celebration and trying to stay focused, really tough on the old noggin!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

They seem subdued for a team that have just won gold.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Anyone know what time the individuals start?
		
Click to expand...

Think it’s 12.45? BBC1 coverage is from 1pm.


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Syncronized tractoring now on


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)




----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

ecb89 said:



			Doesn’t look very happy does he
		
Click to expand...

Think that's shock!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Not sure my heart will cope with the individuals


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Now if we all collectively hope really, really hard that Julia mucks up the individual round…
		
Click to expand...

Think we wasted all our prayers on MJ getting those 11 penalties


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			must be a weird mental position to be in, keep your nerve for the team slot, then a mix of celebration and trying to stay focused, really tough on the old noggin!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the main reason I don’t like the two rounds of showjumping. You want them to be able to get off and celebrate, not have to deal with personal disappointment and then psyche themselves back up again!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

do they add the 2 sj scores together for the individual placings


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

That is actually the best winning team score at an olympics ever - so an even bigger achievement!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

amazing result.Ollie didn't look happy. i fancy Tom to get an individual medal too


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

What a team! So proud of them! 

And still a decent chance of an individual medal I think?


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I think this is the main reason I don’t like the two rounds of showjumping. You want them to be able to get off and celebrate, not have to deal with personal disappointment and then psyche themselves back up again!
		
Click to expand...

yeah it's similar to having to get back on form for the dressage freestyle, only you've got like an hour to prepare instead of a day.  the tension must be quite a challenge.


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Think it’s 12.45? BBC1 coverage is from 1pm.
		
Click to expand...

Fab thank you L!


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 August 2021)

I can understand why he is a bit disappointed, he thinks he may have lost his individual chance at gold.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oli looked happier than I was expecting… 

Must be weird in something that isn’t usually a team sport to try and park your individual feelings and then be happy on a team level. I mean it’s a gold medal! But he’s so competitive he’s probably gutted about having that pole down.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

49 years since our last team gold, remember the sigh in the stands at London when we could have won it.


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

So, of the top ten horses (pre 2nd round) 6 are French bred - 5 Selle Francais, and Vassily de Lassos is in the Anglo Arab stud book but has a SF sire. So the French have a lot to celebrate - not just the team bronze.. they're now far and away breeding the best event horses in the world.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

It must be so tough for them! A huge moment but still so much more to come!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			amazing result.Ollie didn't look happy. i fancy Tom to get an individual medal too
		
Click to expand...

Can't blame him really, he's lost his lead and he was facing a lot of people saying that he and Ballaghmor Class were the weakest showjumpers on the team etc and he's now not going to FOD. He wouldn't be human if he wasn't a touch disappointed


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I can understand why he is a bit disappointed, he thinks he may have lost his individual chance at gold.
		
Click to expand...

When he looks back and reflects once he gets home and has some time with family and friends he'll be happy. If someone had told him before he'd be coming home with just one gold medal (either competition) I'm sure he'd be over the moon.

ETA: obviously still expecting him to come home with more than that


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			amazing result.Ollie didn't look happy. i fancy Tom to get an individual medal too
		
Click to expand...

He did when he came out, to be fair. He'll just be kicking himself about that fence, I'd imagine. I wouldn't bet against Julia, she looked fabulous when she jumped before and Oli will know that.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Does anyone know when the medal ceremony for the team competition will be? Want to make sure I don't miss it!


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			He did when he came out, to be fair. He'll just be kicking himself about that fence, I'd imagine. I wouldn't bet against Julia, she looked fabulous when she jumped before and Oli will know that.
		
Click to expand...

I think his competitive nature kicked in - he looked very happy once the achievement sunk in. 

Julia's horse was on springs, the individual rounds will be extremely tense!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Oli is probably feeling a huge mix of emotions- I imagine the team gold may not have sunk in for anyone yet!

It must be really hard for all of them, regardless of disappointment or being pleased to sort themselves out for another round of showjumping!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 August 2021)

Tell me quickly what did LC do I have to go away from a signal


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

As much as I would not bet against Julia, I would also not have bet on Sandra having a run out! Or on Tim Price having poles down. I think it is all there to play for still!


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2021)

So we just need Julia and Andrew to have a pole down & Ours to go clear & We'll get a 123???


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Starts at 12.45 

The ceremonies were together at London


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Right I'm logging off then to get at least a bit of work done. See you all at 12:45, is it?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Tell me quickly what did LC do I have to go away from a signal
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a spook at the water tray so took quite a lot of the fence out, but recovered well, 4 faults no time. Currently in 5th but she could still medal, just a tiny bit over one fence behind Julia.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

PippiPony said:



			So we just need Julia and Andrew to have a pole down & Ours to go clear & We'll get a 123???
		
Click to expand...

Yes! 

If we dream hard enough it might happen 😄


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

PippiPony said:



			So we just need Julia and Andrew to have a pole down & Ours to go clear & We'll get a 123???
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that might be a bit of an ask!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Not a fence between them I think. The tension watching will be immense


----------



## scats (2 August 2021)

What times are the individuals? Been watching in the office today. 
So proud of the team, what a fantastic achievement.


----------



## PippiPony (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Yes but that might be a bit of an ask!!
		
Click to expand...

I know but we can dream


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

I'm curious, did they poo pick before the synchronized tractoring or do the tractors just get on with it?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Julia, Andrew and Tom all looked immaculate in their first round - so smooth and careful. I’d be really surprised if Julia loses the gold tbh, but am obviously hoping it happens because I’m terribly unsportsmanlike.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 August 2021)

Thanks very much .
I am stuck having to do stuff I don’t want to do today .
wonderful wonderful getting the gold .
I hate this format everyone has to go through it again


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh no, hang on, I think Julia would need a pole and a time fault to move behind Laura? She’s 4.2 ahead of her at present.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

PippiPony said:



			So we just need Julia and Andrew to have a pole down & Ours to go clear & We'll get a 123???
		
Click to expand...

I think Julia would need some time faults as well as a pole to go behind Laura.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

It’s very close.  Lots can change from here.  I’m definitely wishing for Julia and Andrew to have poles down and ours not to!!

I want to see the ceremony, but could do with nipping off and doing some jobs.  Does anyone know if/when it will be shown?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I'm curious, did they poo pick before the synchronized tractoring or do the tractors just get on with it?
		
Click to expand...

The normally poo pick as they go along between rounds a the same time they are resetting any fences.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It’s very close.  Lots can change from here.  I’m definitely wishing for Julia and Andrew to have poles down and ours not to!!

I want to see the ceremony, but could do with nipping off and doing some jobs.  Does anyone know if/when it will be shown?
		
Click to expand...


Judging by what happened with the dressage medals, fairly soon after the event conclusion and Discovery should cover it. Hopefully all the same for the eventing!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I've got D+ still running so will shout if I see medals


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

It would be much better if they just did the next round straight away and did both prize givings afterwards. Or did a arena eventing for individuals the following day!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It’s very close.  Lots can change from here.  I’m definitely wishing for Julia and Andrew to have poles down and ours not to!!

I want to see the ceremony, but could do with nipping off and doing some jobs.  Does anyone know if/when it will be shown?
		
Click to expand...


I don't think I can wish a pole on Andrew.

I'd love to be wrong but I think Laura is out of the medals now. I hope that Oli and Tom can hold on to their positions though. The whole team have been incredible.

ETA actually I have just looked at the scores again, it is all so close, who knows what will happen. Only a smidge more than a pole between Julia and Laura, but it would take mistakes for two of the top four and they are all looking so good.......


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 August 2021)

He just breathed on that fence too, I was gutted for Ollie! Laura must be so disappointed too, but what a rider to get that back together again and not have a cricket score!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I don't think I can wish a pole on Andrew.

I'd love to be wrong but I think Laura is out of the medals now. I hope that Oli and Tom can hold on to their positions though. The whole team have been incredible.

ETA actually I have just looked at the scores again, it is all so close, who knows what will happen. Only a smidge more than a pole between Julia and Laura, but it would take mistakes for two of the top four and they are all looking so good.......
		
Click to expand...

Id love you to be wrong too. 😆


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Such an impressive recovery by Laura. You don't want that to happen at any fence, let alone a related distance before a triple. 

Does anyone have access to the current individual standings and scores? I wish they would post this kind of thing on the bbc live text - I want to agonise about the various outcomes!


----------



## Parrotperson (2 August 2021)

Ok apologies. I’m working! Sneaked off to get you lot to give me the heads up 

how are we doing? Ta.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

First time competing under lights for London 52


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Apercrumbie said:



			Such an impressive recovery by Laura. You don't want that to happen at any fence, let alone a related distance before a triple.

Does anyone have access to the current individual standings and scores? I wish they would post this kind of thing on the bbc live text - I want to agonise about the various outcomes!
		
Click to expand...

They're here! https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-eventing-jump-000100-.htm


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Event horses aren't used to doing two rounds of showjumping so it might not be as clear cut as we think. Although to be fair, none of the top ones looked tired in their rounds


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Id love you to be wrong too. 😆
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see her get a medal but I don't want any of our team to make a mistake or slip below another nation so that means a pole and time penalties or two poles for Julia, plus some penalties for Andrew and they both looked incredibly classy and as though they were finding it easy so it seems unlikely. 

Two British individual medals of any colour would be incredible, and all three in the top 5 would be amazing. 

Sending all the team clear inside the time vibes.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Starting order: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)G_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPF000100--.pdf


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Looks like they are walking the course at mo


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

They’re just showing an interview with the team on BBC1 - lovely stuff!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Interviewing them on beeb


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

Rishi just interviewing them on bbc1


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Fabulous interview with the three of them! Think I've got something in my eye!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Me too Jeni! 💕


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

nice interview,  i think ollie was quite emotional,   fingers crossed for later and thankyou again teapot for getting the running order


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Fabulous interview with the three of them! Think I've got something in my eye!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! 

I’ve been really impressed with Rishi during all the eventing interviews. He strikes such a good balance.

Also woo, headline news on the lunchtime news!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh really nice interview! God fingers crossed for them all!


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 August 2021)

Do we know what time it starts? Need to time my lunchtime walk so I don't miss any of it!


----------



## Caol Ila (2 August 2021)

Why do so many of the eventing horses have French names?


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

And the lead story in the lunchtime news


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

They must be doing the medals after the individual now? It feels like they'd have done them by now!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

In other equestrian news - Harry Charles has been subbed into the SJ team in place of Holly


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			So, of the top ten horses (pre 2nd round) 6 are French bred - 5 Selle Francais, and Vassily de Lassos is in the Anglo Arab stud book but has a SF sire. So the French have a lot to celebrate - not just the team bronze.. they're now far and away breeding the best event horses in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I have a soft spot for French horses having shared a SF and loaned another one and my previous tb was french bred.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Rosemary28 said:



			Do we know what time it starts? Need to time my lunchtime walk so I don't miss any of it!
		
Click to expand...

12:45 pm!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oli looks much happier in the interview.

He looks like the cat that got the cream doesn't he!? Absolutely chuffed to bits, really lovely.

So happy for all three of them, it is an amazing achievement


----------



## TGM (2 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Why do so many of the eventing horses have French names?
		
Click to expand...

Because Selle Francais breeding makes good eventers!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			In other equestrian news - Harry Charles has been subbed into the SJ team in place of Holly
		
Click to expand...


Oooooh interesting! Any word on why?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Oooooh interesting! Any word on why?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing yet...


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Oli looks much happier in the interview.

He looks like the cat that got the cream doesn't he!? Absolutely chuffed to bits, really lovely.

So happy for all three of them, it is an amazing achievement
		
Click to expand...

In the interview he said he didn't know how much he had in store, so I wonder if he was worried about that pole?


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

It’s nice to see him looking more happy and relaxed.  That was a lovely interview.  I hope they can stay calm for the individuals.  And know whatever happens they’ve already done us proud and are superstars.  For a team that have nobody with prior Olympic experience and no family/friends with them for personal support they’ve had it extra tough, yet given us the best results in decades!

I think the ceremony for team and individual medals must be together.

ive managed to repot 15 plants DRB of


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			In other equestrian news - Harry Charles has been subbed into the SJ team in place of Holly
		
Click to expand...

Ah no, our SJ team is always such a boys club!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Can't see them doing medals now. Course been walked and its only 30mins til 1st individual goes


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Ah no, our SJ team is always such a boys club!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....gutted for Holly


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Why do so many of the eventing horses have French names?
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of them are Selle Francais and bred in France?


----------



## TGM (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			In other equestrian news - Harry Charles has been subbed into the SJ team in place of Holly
		
Click to expand...

I heard her horse didn't jump well in the warm up.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

So is the beeb showing it all or do we have to suffer 15mins of Dicky beforehand?


----------



## Bernster (2 August 2021)

Thx just caught it!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Who knows?  There’s not much communication anywhere!  I find it bizarre that the discovery lot have left the camera and mic running during the arena set up but not bothered to tell us when they’re coming back and what for!  I’ve been potting plants while it’s been on and heard people looking for water bottles in the background!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Who knows?  There’s not much communication anywhere!  I find it bizarre that the discovery lot have left the camera and mic running during the arena set up but not bothered to tell us when they’re coming back and what for!  I’ve been potting plants while it’s been on and heard people looking for water bottles in the background!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the Discovery footage is weird. Yesterday in the athletics they kept saying "let's go to Greg down at the track..." and then there would be nothing! And they'd just carry on with their commentary as though nothing had happened, and I was left wondering what had happened to Greg Rutherford (who was great the day before!).


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

I;m fuuuuuuuuming, got my times wrong and my appointment is at 1:30 so I missed the team for no reason and will now miss the individual as well! Gutted for Laura and Oli for the individuals but still (to use a favourite) very much all to play for  

Bloody well done to team GB, that 4 pole gap came in handy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

anyone know what time julia will be jumping, if not how long do they allow for each round.  ive got a painter coming at 4.30 to give me an estimate, do i need to delay him?    there is no way im going to miss any of it!!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			anyone know what time julia will be jumping, if not how long do they allow for each round.  ive got a painter coming at 4.30 to give me an estimate, do i need to delay him?    there is no way im going to miss any of it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only 25 jumping, and they were going through them at a fair pace before, so I think 4.30 should be safe?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			anyone know what time julia will be jumping, if not how long do they allow for each round.  ive got a painter coming at 4.30 to give me an estimate, do i need to delay him?    there is no way im going to miss any of it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Be over by half 2 at latest I'd imagine


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

thats a relief, thankyou


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Strangely John Kyle's instagram suggests that he is commentating on the eventing cross country (which he had said previously) so where is he on discovery? That pillock they have got on today is really annoying me, but I don't trust the beeb not to chop and change.


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

My two cents:

London 52 will hopefully be a bit more chill having seen the arena if she's managed to settle him during the break and hopefully go clear. Ballaghmor Class isn't the cleanest showjumper and I'm predicting (but hoping against!) at least a pole there. Don't think Tom has anything to worry about from Toledo as long as he's not too tired. I can't see Julia or Andrew having a pole down either... but obviously will be keeping all things crossed and checking my phone!!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Richard Vaughn getting slated on Twitter - apparently made comments about Alex HT


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			My two cents:

London 52 will hopefully be a bit more chill having seen the arena if she's managed to settle him during the break and hopefully go clear. Ballaghmor Class isn't the cleanest showjumper and I'm predicting (but hoping against!) at least a pole there. Don't think Tom has anything to worry about from Toledo as long as he's not too tired. I can't see Julia or Andrew having a pole down either... but obviously will be keeping all things crossed and checking my phone!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are wrong about Oli as it would take him down to 8th (depending upon what the others do), though you are right, of the top 5 he is the most likely to have a pole. 

It would give us Julia, Tom and Andrew in that order with Laura 4th.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

What did they just say about Andrew Hoy in the background, did anyone catch that?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Richard Vaughn getting slated on Twitter - apparently made comments about Alex HT
		
Click to expand...

He did, said he couldn't make his mind up whether he was chinese or british, and that he very much had a silverspoon


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

It looks like it will be on BBC1 from 12.45.

I take that back-athletics at mo


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Water tray to finish, that could be tricky?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Nice pdf on the course if we don't want to watch here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03B_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPF000100--.pdf


Have to say the Tokyo website has been brilliant for info!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			He did, said he couldn't make his mind up whether he was chinese or british, and that he very much had a silverspoon
		
Click to expand...

Does he not understand the concept of dual nationality? Very silly thing to say!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

First rider up, nice to see Fouadd Mirza made it to the individual final!


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

I can't get it on D+, getting an error message!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Does he not understand the concept of dual nationality? Very silly thing to say!
		
Click to expand...

That said, China doesn’t recognise dual nationality.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I hope you are wrong about Oli as it would take him down to 8th (depending upon what the others do), though you are right, of the top 5 he is the most likely to have a pole.

It would give us Julia, Tom and Andrew in that order with Laura 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm a bit worried that Oli will have a pole. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			I can't get it on D+, getting an error message!
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting a count down saying coverage hasn't started yet


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I mean there’s no denying Alex is from a privileged background but it’s also not at all relevant? 

He seems to be pretty tireless in promoting the sport in and on behalf of China - good luck to him!


----------



## Bernster (2 August 2021)

I’m not good on SJ but those jump cups look so shallow!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

I have it on D+?


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I mean there’s no denying Alex is from a privileged background but it’s also not at all relevant?

He seems to be pretty tireless in promoting the sport in and on behalf of China - good luck to him!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's fair to say a good number of riders at this level are of a slightly wealthier background (not all but most!) and it's good to recognise that but singling someone out like that is unfair and unnecessary


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

If anyone is interested - Equiratings predictions have Julia at a 63% chance of winning, Oli at 19% and Tom at 17%! (And them to be 1st, 2nd 3rd in that order, with Laura in 5th). Be interesting to see if they get it right - though all it will take is a single pole though to change things! It is going to be so close, i'm not sure I will be able to watch! Our GB riders have achieved such an amazing thing already - it must be so difficult to enjoy the moment knowing you have to go and jump again!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

No one instead time yet


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

Watching it on Eurosport 2


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

...


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

watching on Discovery because BBC not up and running yet


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Horse and hound says Britain switched riders!? Eta sorry in the pure showjumping.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

BBC just showing athletics qualifiers at the moment


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Horse and hound says Britain switched riders!? Eta sorry in the pure showjumping.
		
Click to expand...

For the pure showjumping not for the eventing


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Yeah I’m most worried about Oli going clear out of the top group. But he’s had his fence down already and they’re more than capable of going clear! 

This time looks awfully tight.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Time is possibly looking tight?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			BBC just showing athletics qualifiers at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Due to switch at 1pm!


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (2 August 2021)

Do we have a running order yet? I’m in work so relying on here to keep me updated but would love to try and find a few minutes to watch the gb rounds if I can


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Speaking of it, here is Alex.


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Nice pdf on the course if we don't want to watch here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C03B_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPF000100--.pdf


Have to say the Tokyo website has been brilliant for info!
		
Click to expand...

it's been brilliant hasn't it, the reports etc have come up really quickly and it's all been easy to locate. I've been really impressed by the FEI live page too since they solved the probs on day 1 of the dressage. nice to be able to link to the bios etc .


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

BBC were just showing someone under an umbrella on the athletics track when I checked. I'm on Discovery+.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Commentator having a go at Alex HT again

This time he's scraped into the individual having crashed into a fence and not being expected to get through. Is he going to crash again? 

Shut up!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Do we have a running order yet? I’m in work so relying on here to keep me updated but would love to try and find a few minutes to watch the gb rounds if I can
		
Click to expand...

I think it's pure reverse order?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I do keep checking too


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Not Alex HT’s day it seems.


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Not showing on bbc at all is it? It seems to have suddenly swapped from sj to something else


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Commentator having a go at Alex HT again

This time he's scraped into the individual having crashed into a fence and not being expected to get through. Is he going to crash again? 

Shut up!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite scathing!


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

Is Richard Vaughn the D+ commentator?


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

Bloody work really have shocking timing, off into another hour of teams calls. This is why i booked the dressage days off


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yes, quite scathing!
		
Click to expand...

Dicky seems to have a real bee in his bonnet about Alex for some reason, he's being a right little bitch


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

I think Beeb maybe at 1pm but given some of the athletics is delayed...

The D+ comms is appalling.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Apparently so, dreadful!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I’ll feel sorry for Oli if he drops down any more.  It just tars what was a super finish, if it were a normal event.  Anyway let’s stay positive.  Oli’s horse jumped very well and precisely, it wasn’t a bad pole really…


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Real spread of fences where poles going down too.


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			BBC were just showing someone under an umbrella on the athletics track when I checked. I'm on Discovery+.
		
Click to expand...

They had beach volleyball on the red button a moment ago


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

It is pouring with rain at the running track but looks dry at the show jumping


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

The live results have disappeared for me, anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

WTF, who cares about Brady!?


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

It’s hissing down for the athletics.  A bit of Yorkshire pennine rain for Oli!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Have we had anyone inside the time yet?


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			The live results have disappeared for me, anyone else having the same problem?
		
Click to expand...

Same for me 😠


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Wonder if the British horses fitness will come into this too?


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Well, this is causing carnage so far.... fingers tightly crossed for our riders shortly!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Female commentator seems to have forgotten she’s supposed to be commentating, male commentator talking absolute nonsense to fill what would otherwise be a very awkward silence?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It’s hissing down for the athletics.  A bit of Yorkshire pennine rain for Oli!
		
Click to expand...

Just saw one of the hurdlers fall and then aquaplane across the track 😳


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Have we had anyone inside the time yet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so?


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Same for me 😠
		
Click to expand...

PDF here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(C)G_EQUOEVENINDV----------JMPF000100--.pdf


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

wish this bloke would shut up,  i wont risk going to the BBC but he is really spoiling it for me


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I think I would prefer silence tbh


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

I have muted D+ now!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

Hi everyone! Just tuned in on d+. Agree this commentator is a bit much at times.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

That was a fab round to watch from Austin


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Colorado Blue looks like an absolute cracker... unlucky for 4 faults. Best of the Irish despite being drafted in at the last moment from the reserve position!


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

I'm checking the bbc between rounds


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Austin showing a bit of pace (shame about the pole).

🇮🇪🇮🇪🇮🇪


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

I swear as soon as the female commentator on Discovery+ starts talking, the jumps start falling!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

This is an absolutely terrible way of running this event. I can't imagine cooking up a worse way. They get no time to celebrate and absorb their team result and then it's straight into individual rounds, which can totally overshadow the team result. To say nothing of the horses having to come back out and do it all again.


----------



## Laafet (2 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Colorado Blue looks like an absolute cracker... unlucky for 4 faults. Best of the Irish despite being drafted in at the last moment from the reserve position!
		
Click to expand...

I liked him a lot, no spurs, no whip, no martingale and just a snaffle. Must be super honest.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

if BBC show that hurdle race again, I'm going to loose my rag


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

When I cancel my D+ I will tell them that their commentary team were dreadful (apart from John Kyle)


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Lea inside the time but 8 faults.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Eeek, should have pushed for the long


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Only the Brits could have branded team umbrellas (have athletics on in background in case it swaps - hockey on red button)


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

This Austrian pair have been really nice to watch, last fence aside!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Vitali really isn't feeling the show jumping today is he :-(


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Here we go again - not sure I’ll be able to cope watching the top 10


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I love Colerado Blue.

I think the athletes is delayed so the bbc will stick with it - knowing the Brits are all jumping towards the end anyway.


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Laafet said:



			I liked him a lot, no spurs, no whip, no martingale and just a snaffle. Must be super honest.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and another who is by Jaguar Mail (SF) albeit British breeding on the dam's side. These SF horses just seem to suit this format and can clearly cope with the heat and intensity too.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

The male commentator is so rude


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Sadly not Tim's day, is it?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh poor Tim. He’s had no luck today.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Bloody commentator just said that Tim Price should retire as his horse doesn't want to do it - so negative.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			This is an absolutely terrible way of running this event. I can't imagine cooking up a worse way. They get no time to celebrate and absorb their team result and then it's straight into individual rounds, which can totally overshadow the team result. To say nothing of the horses having to come back out and do it all again.
		
Click to expand...

It's been like this for a while though. I remember a French rider who had a commanding lead in the individual round and then slipping right out of the medals. That might have been 2004?


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Tim having a nightmare

Ugg I take back all my whe rolling about Lucinda, please bring her back immediately 

This man is just awful and pretty nasty


----------



## cold_feet (2 August 2021)

Can’t see the live scores - is it just me?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

SHUT UP! Muting you now


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

They’re all (horses and riders) looking absolutely knackered.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Bloody commentator just said that Tim Price should retire as his horse doesn't want to do it - so negative.
		
Click to expand...

Wish he would retire from commentating


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Poor Tim Price! It’s really not his day.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Martin Boyd?!?!?!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Martin Boyd? Who is that then? New competitor or just an incompetent commentator?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Peace😁👍


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

why did he sound so full of glee when he said the combination is causing problems?


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Have we worked out who the buffoon actually is. He’s a complete tit.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Another big score!  I’m getting more and more nervous.

He sounds like a show jumping commentator.  Or he’s watched Riders too many times!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Looking tricky so far!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

If anyone manages a clear they could shoot right up the placings at this rate.


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Time wise needs riding like a jump off. The British ones all had good times and Andrew Hoy in first round so be interesting


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Have we worked out who the buffoon actually is. He’s a complete tit.
		
Click to expand...

Richard Vaughan


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Richard Vaughan
		
Click to expand...

Google doesn’t seem to say he’s remotely horsey?


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Gosh this course is making light work of the riders rather than it being the other way round!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Google doesn’t seem to say he’s remotely horsey?
		
Click to expand...

And yet he hides that ignorance so well....


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

This is awful!  Such a downer for most of them to finish on.  It somehow looks much bigger (I know it is a bit)


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Google doesn’t seem to say he’s remotely horsey?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you needed google to tell you that


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

well i have just muted my tv, couldnt stand another second of him


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			This is awful!  Such a downer for most of them to finish on.  It somehow looks much bigger (I know it is a bit)
		
Click to expand...

Just wait for Michael J to come out and jump a fabulous clear!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

BBC are going over to the showjumping!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

What a beautifully honest horse to jump from there.


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

now that is an honest horse who remembered the training! well recovered.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Good little french horse to keep going!

How nervous must the remaining riders be!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Genuine genuine horse


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Just had French and German clients on my work phone. The irony is not wasted on me 😂


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

such a shame and the french combination were going so well


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

I'm not sure that Karim should have attempted the second part of that double


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			BBC are going over to the showjumping!
		
Click to expand...

have they? On bbc1?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

That was awful for the French rider. At least he is smiling!


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

that French horse (Triton Fontaine) was so incredibly genuine there... disappointing, but love the horse's attitude so much


----------



## Kadastorm (2 August 2021)

Good horse to keep going and I love the guys reaction 😂


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Looks like soon on bbc. We can lose this chap.


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

From a search on here it seems HHO was singularly unimpressed with Vaughan and Rusk all the way back in 2010!!


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

BBC starting now


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

'alls well that ends well' 

on behalf of everyone watching... shut up


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I'm not sure that Karim should have attempted the second part of that double 

Click to expand...

Yeah not sure it was the right choice, but a split second decision I guess?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

BBC1 now


----------



## Splash2310 (2 August 2021)

What an honest horse to keep going! Riders reaction made me laugh - knew he messed up but couldn’t be more chuffed with the horse!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2021)

BBC have just switched to Eventing, after a lot of waffle about athletics not happening because of the rain.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Live on BBC now


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

ahhhh BBC at last


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			have they? On bbc1?
		
Click to expand...

yup!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Just wait for Michael J to come out and jump a fabulous clear!
		
Click to expand...

And he's only 6.5 penalties from the individual gold!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Thank god for Ian👍


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Live scores are back

ETS: gone again.


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

my goodness this course is taking no prisoners. anyone who gets a clear let alone inside the time should rightly be chuffed. we're seeing some of the best combinations having real trouble. i am so so so so nervous!


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Still like Virgil, he is so cute.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Why is the commentator SO obsessed with rider ages??


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

I’m finding this a bit painful to watch. It seems either too hard, or they’re all too tired?


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Oh Ian. So so soothing.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Have switched to the BBC, they had better stick around until the end


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			And he's only 6.5 penalties from the individual gold!!!
		
Click to expand...

The irony if he wins after all that yesterday!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Kevin McNab's horse is stunning!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Why is the commentator SO obsessed with rider ages??
		
Click to expand...

Clearly has a huge issue with his own


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

……….and back to Ian 😁


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

nicolas' horse is absolutely stunning. and appears to be jumping out of his skin so far!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

Dont forget to switch back to D+ for medal ceremonies after the competition!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Why is the commentator SO obsessed with rider ages??
		
Click to expand...

Because it is on his info sheet and he doesn't have any actual useful knowledge. 

Thank goodness for Scotty and Nick Luck on the BBC


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yeah not sure it was the right choice, but a split second decision I guess?
		
Click to expand...

I think most people would have circled from the second element. Presumably he is pretty used to his horses being very honest and brave


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Great round


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Pressure on!  Well done Nicolas.


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Brilliantly ridden to get the time, moving on after the fences.  Fabby dabby


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

First clear!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

He should feel like he won the gold just for going clear in the time!! love his reaction, i feel like that round has changed the vibe a bit for the better.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh thank goodness! I was willing someone to show it was possible!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Nicolas first clear inside the time!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I don't bite my nails but I'm tempted to start!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Re the ages thing, I know it’s not the most scintillating commentary, but it is something that stands out for the sport - most of the others won’t have competitors over about 35!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

rosiesowner said:



			He should feel like he won the gold just for going clear in the time!! love his reaction, i feel like that round has changed the vibe a bit for the better.
		
Click to expand...

At this rate he might have!


----------



## Kadastorm (2 August 2021)

That was a lovely reaction, good on him!


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

I'm too scared to swap to bbc in case it cuts away again and we miss something crucial!


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Great round from Nicolas, let's see if the others can match it!

This is all so, so tight. I can't take it!


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Nicolas Touzaint... cracking round - and yet another Selle Francais... hands up who has a french horse on their christmas wish list now


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Go Jonelle!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

From here on in we are within two poles of the lead, so based upon the way it is riding anyone going clear within the time has a chance at a medal.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I don't bite my nails but I'm tempted to start!
		
Click to expand...

I feel so sick already!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I'm too scared to swap to bbc in case it cuts away again and we miss something crucial!
		
Click to expand...

Watching BBC on TV and D+ on iPad……just in case.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I'm too scared to swap to bbc in case it cuts away again and we miss something crucial!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon they’ll stick with it - we’ve got serious medal chances!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Come on then Jung, show us how it's done...


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Michael next


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Come on then Jung, show us how it's done...
		
Click to expand...

Hope he doesn't!!!!

God I have got butterflies


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Yes the gold they’ve already won is all over the news, surely they’ll show it.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Michael Jung masterclass coming up do we think?


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Michael now. If he goes clear then he could really climb


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Ooo, he's taken one...


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Chipmunk - what a shame, so well ridden for the time and only just rubbed that.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Shame for a pole but goodie


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Pole down for MJ!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

He was lucky he didn’t have two down really.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Wasn’t expecting that!!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Omg!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Wrong German to have a fence!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Final list


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

So a little more likely that Julia will get a pole down? Or have we used up all our luck on MJ?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Wow if Michi has a pole anyone could - this is nailbiting!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Commentators obviously don't use Instagram!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

My god this is tense. And amazing!!!!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Oh wow, tomoto has done it


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Well ridden. Nice result for him


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

well done Kazuo


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Brilliant round!!


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Gosh I was telling that Japenese horse to pick his feet up at every fence.  Amazing.


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

what a stunning and well deserved clear there for Kazu.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Well done Kazu!


----------



## Walrus (2 August 2021)

In the office and relying on this thread for updates...you're all doing a great job!!


----------



## cold_feet (2 August 2021)

Leaderboard is back


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Super round for Kazu


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Oh lovely clear. That could move him right back up!


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Can't believe Tomoto left them all up - I heard so many knocks! Really happy for him though (as long as ours do better!)


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Hmm. Kinda didn't deserve the clear when compared to MJ. Rubbed about 5 poles!


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

He was lucky with those runs because they seem to have fallen for less previously


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

Oh wow, this french horse is absolutely stunning. travelling well and another one really jumping out of its skin.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Thrilled for Kazu!! Really deserved.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Incredible round from Kazu! 

I was a bit worried his horse was going to try and jump the water backwards though! 

Really pleased for him, he's a beautiful rider and has worked so hard. Seems a lovely chap too


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Hmm. Kinda didn't deserve the clear when compared to MJ. Rubbed about 5 poles!
		
Click to expand...

Was a great ride though!


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Kazuma Tomoto AMAZING! (SF  )


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

I really like this French grey.


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

my christ the pressure is on now. fingers and toes crossed everyone.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Nerves have kicked in


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

I can hardly watch


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

I take back my predictions, nobody is safe apparently 😂 reading this in the wait room, more invested in this than the surgery!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Nicolas Touzaint... cracking round - and yet another Selle Francais... hands up who has a french horse on their christmas wish list now 

Click to expand...

my loan horse was  selle francais/ tb,  fabulous horse


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Christopher Six if an exciting first timer, shows the talent on the french team that this guy was a reserve


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Come on Laura!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Was a great ride though!
		
Click to expand...

yes and if it was one of our 3 Brits I'd be saying they deserved it even if they rubbed every single one


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

hearing laura's story read out like that has made me so emotional. edge of my seat


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Another lovely French round.


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Aargh no.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Ohhhhh nooo


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Oh no!! This is brutal watching


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh that’s so unlucky 😩


----------



## Splash2310 (2 August 2021)

Argh that’s such a shame for Laura - nice round until the last two


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Aww gutted for Laura! He's looked class all week!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

So so close!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Oh no, I really thought she was getting it for a moment!  He’s been a bit of a handful today, she’s tried so hard.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh Laura, so disappointed for you


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh no Laura!!!!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

seemed he almost had a little look at something before that second to last fence? how frustrating, however what a bold start and of course amazing team gold.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Aww no

So close


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Oh what a shame, they were looking so good


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

Oh Laura. He just looked like he switched off


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 August 2021)

I can’t watch…….


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Goodness, would be amazing for Tomato to get a medal!!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

OMG that was heartbreaking


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

What a shame!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

FFS last two! Poor Laura!


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 August 2021)

Poor Laura! I’m sat in the office trying not to make any noise and it’s so tense!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Such a lovely colour this chestnut.  Great round.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Class


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Beautiful, beautiful round!!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Hoy raises the bar


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Fantastic for Andrew


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Well done Andrew Hoy! Stunning horse who never got near a pole!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Masterclass from Andrew Hoy, such a talented duo!


----------



## WandaMare (2 August 2021)

I can hardly breath this is so nervewracking! Poor Laura but Andrew rode that like a master..


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

God Andrew is quite some rider!!


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

Oh Vassily ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Pressure is on. Come on Tom and Oli!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Come on Tom


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Beautiful from Andrew and Vassily! 

Amazing!!! 

Imagine if he won gold, it would make him the person with the longest gap between golds EVER in ANY sport!!!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

Yes Tom!!!


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Tom, what a class act.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

0.4 time! Go Tom!


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh my god I can’t breathe! What a round!!!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

YES TOM. BRONZE AT THE WORST. INCREDIBLE.  that round was pure class. an absolute education to watch.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Wow!  Tom!  Even the commentators couldn’t speak!
Right Oli, copy that please.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Shaking. Great round, well done.👏


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

Wow Tom. Thats was incredible. He didn't touch a pole.Well done


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Guaranteed a medal


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Fabulous round by Tom.  He looks like a show jumping rider doesn't he and the horse looks like he could be a pure show jumper.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Heart is racing, incredible ride!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

Dogs have jumped off the sofa because I am almost crying!


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Oh tom!! Wow


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

On the BBC it felt like the commentators didn't dare speak


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

YES TOM!!!

God I want his horse.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Eyes appear to be leaking


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 August 2021)

Wow, fabulous round from Tom!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Well done Tom!


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 August 2021)

My heart is racing, what a round!


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Feel sick

Edited to add now feel even sicker


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Oh my goodness Tom. Legend. Just quietly producing two clears like that.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Noooooooo


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

NO


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Come on Oli.


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

I now feel a bit sick, come on Oli!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oh god! Tom that is AMAZING!!!!! 

I could not have been more nervous if I was jumping it myself! 

I'm crying!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

aaargh but Tom goes up


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

criso said:



			On the BBC it felt like the commentators didn't dare speak
		
Click to expand...

Unlike discovery, where commentators don’t care either way.


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Another incredible round from Tom and Toledo. Guaranteed medal. Awesome....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh Oli......


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Gutted for Oli!


----------



## OldNag (2 August 2021)

I've just stopped for some lunch and to watch.. I'm on discovery and realise I'm watching a round behind you lot.. I can't watch Oli now... argh my nerves wont stand it.


----------



## Splash2310 (2 August 2021)

Anyone watching on Eurosport 2? What on Earth happened with the commentator randomly screaming….


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh I’m sad for Oli. That horse has been an absolute legend over the years.


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Wishing a good couple poles down for Julia…


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 August 2021)

Oh poor Oli. So disappointing after leading for 2 days.


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

So gutted for Oli, he really deserves another medal.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Oh no. That really couldn’t be helped.  He rode it as well as he could.  And considering all the faults over this course, Oli and Laura did so well.


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Oh no gutted for Oli! I actually couldn't watch that!


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Oh no. This feels so cruel.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Oh Oli - heart breaking


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

Absolutely amazing for Tom but gutted for Oli because the rest of that round was beautiful and he really deserved a second medal.


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

When they say no individual medal surely there's still a chance for Oli if Julia messes up?


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

Watching that there was no doubt she was going clear. Textbook. Stunning!


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Beatiful round from Julia. Well deserved (but still gutted)


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Pole down vibes now (I don't really mean that she's awesome)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Fab round. Congrats


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Oh that’s a class, class round by Julia and she deserves it. 

Silver for Tom though!!!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Another super show jumping horse!  Got to applaud that.  But great result for Tom!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

well done Julia, brilliant round on her 3 rd horse


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Ugh Julia was sickeningly good!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Man she’s just too good - definitely deserves that medal.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

She's done it

Class act


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 August 2021)

Beautiful round from Julia, I love watching her ride.


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

What a beautiful round from Julia. Very deserved, but I am so gutted for Oli. 

But Tom!! Impeccable showjumping, such a gorgeous horse and beautifully ridden. 

TEAM GOLD, INDIVIDUAL SILVER!!!


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2021)

Amazing round.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Beautiful round, and a first ever female gold medalist in the individual eventing! Amazing, especially given the back story!

Awesome for Tom too, really well deserved, so pleased for him

Bronze for Andrew Hoy is fab too!


----------



## Michen (2 August 2021)

Can't deny how deserved that was. So happy for Tom


----------



## OldNag (2 August 2021)

We've not done too badly though, have we - Team Gold and Individual Silver.


----------



## humblepie (2 August 2021)

Beautiful rounds by the winner.


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2021)

Julia is only 26!


----------



## SEL (2 August 2021)

Non horsey OH has just said Julia's horse really, really knows how to clear a fence - lovely to watch


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

First ever female gold winner and on the only mare! Good on her! 

Well done to Tom too!


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

So well deserved for Julia, and silver for Tom 😁


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Aww Wilberry is there 🥰


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Hang on so who’s third?


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

How refreshing is it to see different names topping the leaderboard.


----------



## Coblover63 (2 August 2021)

Girl power 💪


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

The top 3 were on the best show jumpers. They all really pinged .Great competition


----------



## rosiesowner (2 August 2021)

Top 10 finish for all three of our riders. What a result!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Hang on so who’s third?
		
Click to expand...

Andrew Hoy


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

Gutted for them. They should be celebrating their awesome gold win but they will all be kicking themselves instead about their individual rounds. Terrible format.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Hang on so who’s third?
		
Click to expand...

Andrew Hoy!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

All three medalists looked superb in that round and deserved it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Rishi talking


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Also an incredible result for Andrew Hoy - the only combination to FOD at the end of the individual jumping. And at 62 years old!


----------



## piebaldproblems (2 August 2021)

Did discovery commentator just say “I don’t know how this works”…


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Absolutely beautiful round by Julia, and love how she was giving her horse the accolade at the end - always nice to see another fantastic mare at the top. She deserves that medal after two super rounds.

Gutted for Laura, and Oli in particular, but they’re still Olympic Gold medallists, an amazing achievement in itself.

Super happy for Tom with his Silver though, and also Andrew Hoy, a master at work indeed. 

Honourable mention for Kazu, so close but a fabulous result for the home side.

On the whole, it’s been an incredible 4 days of competition that I’ve been absolutely glued to ❤️🥇🥇🥇🥈❤️


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Aww Wilberry is there 🥰
		
Click to expand...

And the Irish had their yellow ribbons for Tiggy.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Gutted for them. They should be celebrating their awesome gold win but they will all be kicking themselves instead about their individual rounds. Terrible format.
		
Click to expand...

I know. 🙁. But hopefully the medal ceremony will pick them up again and remember how awesomely well they’ve done.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Really good result in the end, but definitely not sure about the two phases of showjumping- so many horses, especially earlier on, just looked tired. 

I thought Team GB did so well! And especially well done to Tom!


----------



## Austen123 (2 August 2021)

i would like to claim a part of the silver medal . must of been those capri suns my mum used to buy us when she was on the school run on the way home 😂


----------



## conniegirl (2 August 2021)

The 2 rounds of SJ is not a new thing


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Gutted for them. They should be celebrating their awesome gold win but they will all be kicking themselves instead about their individual rounds. Terrible format.
		
Click to expand...

I mean Tom will be quite happy!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

I really adore Rishi, he's a great cheerleader for these riders!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Yes please can we keep Rishi as commentator for Badminton and Burghley in the future.


----------



## TGM (2 August 2021)

So thrilled that Tom got individual silver - Toledo is sheer class and Tom rides him beautifully!  I must admit I was pleased that he beat Oli!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Rishi is right, Tom is so cool. 

I wish he'd stop saying that Tom was born for it, it seems to diminish his achievement. He's not exactly Zara Phillips is he?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

So the medal platform is out


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

I'd like to claim Andrew Hoy as a local as he's based about 15 mins from me


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

conniegirl said:



			The 2 rounds of SJ is not a new thing
		
Click to expand...

I think we all know it's not new? And all know why it is done like this? But it's still not nice to see, in some cases, tired horses and riders ending on a low note when they have already done so well?


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

I think we all deserve a medal for surviving D+ commentary! It's been awful

Heres hoping they up their game for the show jumping and we dont hear from Richard V again 🙉

I'm sure hes a lovely man and good at his job elsewhere but horses are not for him


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I think we all deserve a medal for surviving D+ commentary! It's been awful

Heres hoping they up their game for the show jumping and we dont hear from Richard V again 🙉

I'm sure hes a lovely man and good at his job elsewhere but horses are not for him
		
Click to expand...

Actually, given some of his comments today, not sure he is a lovely man.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (2 August 2021)

Credit to Julia! He has been fabulous all week and never looked like touching a pole!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			I think we all deserve a medal for surviving D+ commentary! It's been awful

Heres hoping they up their game for the show jumping and we dont hear from Richard V again 🙉

I'm sure hes a lovely man and good at his job elsewhere but horses are not for him
		
Click to expand...

 Yes and a medal and a shout out to all those HHO'ers  who have watched and commented on the whole event, especially the dedicated ones who were up all saturday night


----------



## Branna (2 August 2021)

So pleased for Julia, she has had a few years of highs and lows and I was gutted for her losing the ride on Chipmunk. She has looked class all week. 

As someone said before, I think the 3 on the podium have looked the best showjumpers today.


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Credit to Julia! He has been fabulous all week and never looked like touching a pole!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she has looked so, so classy!


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			First ever female gold winner and on the only mare! Good on her!

Well done to Tom too!
		
Click to expand...

And they've just said the last Olympics in Tokyo in 1964 was the first year women were allowed to compete in eventing.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Here we go😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

prize giving now! 

Toledo looking very pleased with himself!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Oh dear, I appear to have leaking eyes...


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I can’t stand the ceremony music!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Great for Australia, who would have thought they would get such a result when they lost Chris Burton and then had to sub out Stuart Tinney.


----------



## RachelFerd (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Great for Australia, who would have thought they would get such a result when they lost Chris Burton and then had to sub out Stuart Tinney.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the French are not on their A team either, with Tom Carlisle's Birmane not being right


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Managed to watch in the waiting room, thrilled for Tom, gutted for Oli and Laura but it says a lot of the eventing scene in the UK they led for so long and we had such high expectations for them!! Still an excellent result for everyone and a team gold rounds that off very nicely indeed


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Love the fact they put each others medals on


----------



## Wishfilly (2 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Love the fact they put each others medals on
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought that was a lovely touch!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

I feel exhausted and I've only been watching


----------



## Bradsmum (2 August 2021)

Brilliant result. Out of interest, who was our ‘reserve’?


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

Well I just cried the whole way through that medal ceremony and lap of honour. I’m so proud of them!


----------



## WelshHoarder (2 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yes, I thought that was a lovely touch!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was where I definitely got something in my eye 😭


----------



## Branna (2 August 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Brilliant result. Out of interest, who was our ‘reserve’?
		
Click to expand...

World Champion Ros Canter! We certainly have depth as well as strength as a squad at present


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Brilliant result. Out of interest, who was our ‘reserve’?
		
Click to expand...

Ros Canter


----------



## Bradsmum (2 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Well I just cried the whole way through that medal ceremony and lap of honour. I’m so proud of them!
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Ros Canter.  Who would’ve been brilliant too, no doubt.

well done superstars!


----------



## Bradsmum (2 August 2021)

We certainly do. Long may it be for many years to come.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

They all looked so thrilled in the medal ceremony! What an amazing weekend for British eventing! And what an amazing achievement for Tom to wrap it all up - what a wonderful ride in that final round, how epic is Toledo De Kerser to still jump like that after a full 3 day event! Well all our horses in fact, they all jumped superbly and I think those poles were pretty much just unlucky! What an incredible team!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (2 August 2021)

OMG. what did that commentator just say...gulp.....something about women not being able to win olympic medals


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

"Who said women can't win the Olympics". Er, no one. Idiot.


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

If it fits my horse the Andrew hoy fairfax is on my list of new saddles. Will it make me ride like him 😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Chauvinist pig


----------



## Bradsmum (2 August 2021)

Oh dear, more leaky eyes.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

He isn't half sticking it to the British riders for fences down

Seems to have forgotten that Tom has an individual medal 

You know that Laura would have done  better if she left the fences up 🙄


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 August 2021)

"Andrew, who loves to work with horses......". This guy is so insightful......


----------



## hoofprints1994 (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			He isn't half sticking it to the British riders for fences down

Seems to have forgotten that Tom has an individual medal

You know that Laura would have done  better if she left the fences up 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to say the same - our riders doing their lap of honour and he was just banging on about the poles they had down. Such a shame when they should have been being bigged up and celebrated!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Muting him again now!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I hope he isn't near the mike for the SJ!!!


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

King Kazu 😁

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSEr_3yHkHt/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Lexi_ (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			OMG. what did that commentator just say...gulp.....something about women not being able to win olympic medals
		
Click to expand...

I thought I’d misheard that. What an arse! 😡😡😡


----------



## TGM (2 August 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			"Andrew, who loves to work with horses......". This guy is so insightful......
		
Click to expand...

He called one of them 'a keen rider'!  I can't imagine anyone getting to the Olympics if they weren't a keen rider!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

🎉🎉🎉 Chuffed for Team GB!! 🎉🎉🎉
🥳🥳What a team we have🥳🥳

Would have loved to see Oliver win the individual gold but hey double bronze in the dressage, gold and silver in the eventing, what are we getting in the showjumping???? 

I hope they'll be a thread for that tomorrow. 

I see Holly Smith has been replaced with Harry Charles for the individual.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Anyone else find the medal ceremony ruined by the need to yell F*£# OFF at the commentator every 2 minutes?


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Does anyone else feel as worn out as if they’d ridden it themselves!  After all the 4am finishes and emotional rollercoasters!!


----------



## ecb89 (2 August 2021)

What did the commentator say about Alex hua tian?


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

How many clear rounds were there in that second round?


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

criso said:



			How many clear rounds were there in that second round?
		
Click to expand...

I *think* there were five, but could be wrong. There certainly weren't many!


----------



## neddy man (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Just had French and German clients on my work phone. The irony is not wasted on me 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I *think* there were five, but could be wrong. There certainly weren't many!
		
Click to expand...

I feel like getting round with only 4 faults was a real achievement with that course.  And during the cross country, Ian Stark commented that Tom's horse was very consistent in the show jumping but both Laura's and Oli's were prone to have a pole down.


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I really adore Rishi, he's a great cheerleader for these riders!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's great, so so preferable to Clare Balding being on everything all the time and her unique style of pouncing on riders the moment they leave the ring with predictable, not very well researched questions


----------



## DabDab (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			King Kazu 😁

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSEr_3yHkHt/?utm_medium=copy_link

Click to expand...

That is amazing. Japan have been really impressive, hopefully this games will give them a great platform to build from


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Yes he's great, so so preferable to Clare Balding being on everything all the time and her unique style of pouncing on riders the moment they leave the ring with predictable, not very well researched questions
		
Click to expand...

He said he was going to interview them again after the medal ceremony so I'll keep an eye on the round up programmes.


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Formal complaints in for Vaughn please! I know people complained after the last one but worth doing it again imo

Comments about Alex were not okay and neither was any of that stuff about women winning medals. 

https://support.discoveryplus.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=360000360277


----------



## aperolspritz (2 August 2021)

David Vaughn on Discovery+... Alan Partridge would have done a better job! It would be funny if it wasn't the fact it is THE OLYMPICS!!!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Formal complaints in for Vaughn please! I know people complained after the last one but worth doing it again imo

Comments about Alex were not okay and neither was any of that stuff about women winning medals.

https://support.discoveryplus.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=360000360277

Click to expand...

I've out something on their facebook page


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Formal complaints in for Vaughn please! I know people complained after the last one but worth doing it again imo

Comments about Alex were not okay and neither was any of that stuff about women winning medals.

https://support.discoveryplus.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=360000360277

Click to expand...

Done. He really was very poor!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

I've used the feedback form too. 

I just don't understand why we can't have the main Olympic Broadcast Company commentary


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Formal complaints in for Vaughn please! I know people complained after the last one but worth doing it again imo

Comments about Alex were not okay and neither was any of that stuff about women winning medals. 

https://support.discoveryplus.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=360000360277

Click to expand...

Done with pleasure, thank you for the link.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 August 2021)

Sounds like not being able to get discovery was as much of a disaster as I had thought .


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Apparently Robin Godel is receiving online abuse about the euthanasia of Jet Set. 

People are awful. 

Poor chap, doesn't deserve that.


----------



## teddypops (2 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			OMG. what did that commentator just say...gulp.....something about women not being able to win olympic medals
		
Click to expand...

Was it not in relation to Julia being the first woman to win the individual eventing gold?


----------



## Renvers (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Apparently Robin Godel is receiving online abuse about the euthanasia of Jet Set.

People are awful.

Poor chap, doesn't deserve that.
		
Click to expand...

 as if they haven't suffered enough losing a beloved horse?!


----------



## Renvers (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			Formal complaints in for Vaughn please! I know people complained after the last one but worth doing it again imo

Comments about Alex were not okay and neither was any of that stuff about women winning medals.

https://support.discoveryplus.com/hc/en-gb/requests/new?ticket_form_id=360000360277

Click to expand...

I didn't watch on Discovery, what did he say about Alex Hua Tian?


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teddypops said:



			Was it not in relation to Julia being the first woman to win the individual eventing gold?
		
Click to expand...

I think that was what he was kind of referring to badly. 

However you can celebrate the fact that she'd the first woman to win an individual gold in eventing in a positive way rather than rattling on about "they say women can't win olympic medals" his comments weren't accurate or informative. 

No one believes that there is any reason other than chance that a woman hasn't won olympic gold, after all they have won at 5*, and world championship level. He could have said, "This is one of the few olympic sports where men and women compete against one another, and while women have won all the other major eventing titles this is the first time a woman has won individual gold in the eventing".


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Renvers said:



			I didn't watch on Discovery, what did he say about Alex Hua Tian?
		
Click to expand...

Loads of stuff about him not being able to make his mind up whether he is chinese or british. Then an implication that his success was purely down to his "silverspoon" and eton education. He was then just very negative going on about him "crashing into a fence" and how he was surprised that they had presented for the next round and would he have any more crashes. 

It sounded like some kind of personal vendetta. 

Did someone say that he said something about the swiss team and jetset? I turned over after a while.


----------



## Millie-Rose (2 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Fascinating total domination of Selle Francais breeding here! Feeling pleased that my 4yo is uhhh 25% Selle francais 

Click to expand...

Andrew Hoy's lovely horse is my yearlings uncle. She's a flashy chestnut too, now feeling even more excited about her 😁 Toledo's always been a favourite of mine as well.


----------



## teddypops (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I think that was what he was kind of referring to badly. 

However you can celebrate the fact that she'd the first woman to win an individual gold in eventing in a positive way rather than rattling on about "they say women can't win olympic medals" his comments weren't accurate or informative. 

No one believes that there is any reason other than chance that a woman hasn't won olympic gold, after all they have won at 5*, and world championship level. He could have said, "This is one of the few olympic sports where men and women compete against one another, and while women have won all the other major eventing titles this is the first time a woman has won individual gold in the eventing".
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree but in context I understood what he meant rather than he was declaring that women couldn’t/ didn’t win. He did say some strange things though.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2021)

BBC showing eventing sj and the commentary is so much nicer than that twit on discovery....


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teddypops said:



			Yes I agree but in context I understood what he meant rather than he was declaring that women couldn’t/ didn’t win. He did say some strange things though.
		
Click to expand...

If that had been the only issue then I think people would all have just brushed it off as clumsy phrasing and a poor explanation but in light of all of his other comments it seemed more problematic.


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

I think even if you're not het up enough to "complain" per se it's worth submitting a form requesting that they hire someone with actual equestrian experience to commentate on an equestrian sport. I appreciate that it's not always an option or if Discovery think it isn't worth the investment when they could use someone who they assume could commentate on multiple sports but when you've had John and Lucinda for two days I don't understand why they've switched it out? They're clearly capable of hiring people with equestrian experience, and regardless of your feelings about Lucinda's commentary at least she has some grounding in the horse world!


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			I think even if you're not het up enough to "complain" per se it's worth submitting a form requesting that they hire someone with actual equestrian experience to commentate on an equestrian sport. I appreciate that it's not always an option or if Discovery think it isn't worth the investment when they could use someone who they assume could commentate on multiple sports but when you've had John and Lucinda for two days I don't understand why they've switched it out? They're clearly capable of hiring people with equestrian experience, and regardless of your feelings about Lucinda's commentary at least she has some grounding in the horse world!
		
Click to expand...

John Kyle and Lucinda Green weren't hired by discovery/eurosport. They are the International Olympic Broadcast Company Commentators for equestrian sport. They are providing all of the English Language commentary for all of the equestrian events. They were commentating today and those listening in other countries like (I think) AUS and USA heard them. 

Broadcasters can chose to add their own commentary instead of using the standard IOB commentary. The BBC have been using Nick Luck and Ian Stark for example. 

Discovery just used the IOB commentary until the last day when for some unknown reason they switched to their own pair of commentators. We could have had John Kyle and Lucinda but Discovery added their own commentary.


----------



## Denbob (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			John Kyle and Lucinda Green weren't hired by discovery/eurosport. They are the International Olympic Broadcast Company Commentators for equestrian sport. They are providing all of the English Language commentary for all of the equestrian events. They were commentating today and those listening in other countries like (I think) AUS and USA heard them.

Broadcasters can chose to add their own commentary instead of using the standard IOB commentary. The BBC have been using Nick Luck and Ian Stark for example.

Discovery just used the IOB commentary until the last day when for some unknown reason they switched to their own pair of commentators. We could have had John Kyle and Lucinda but Discovery added their own commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Oh interesting that's good to know thank you!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			John Kyle and Lucinda Green weren't hired by discovery/eurosport. They are the International Olympic Broadcast Company Commentators for equestrian sport. They are providing all of the English Language commentary for all of the equestrian events. They were commentating today and those listening in other countries like (I think) AUS and USA heard them.

Broadcasters can chose to add their own commentary instead of using the standard IOB commentary. The BBC have been using Nick Luck and Ian Stark for example.

Discovery just used the IOB commentary until the last day when for some unknown reason they switched to their own pair of commentators. We could have had John Kyle and Lucinda but Discovery added their own commentary.
		
Click to expand...

How bizarre! I quite liked Lucinda tbh, she was a bit bonkers but definitely fun - I nearly wet myself when she was going on about "appendages", I was laughing so much. Ian and Nick were the real class act though, I'd pick them every time!


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 August 2021)

How many mares have won Olympic individual eventing gold before? Out of interest.   Fabulous to see a woman get the top spot at the lympics too 😀


----------



## Maddie Moo (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Apparently Robin Godel is receiving online abuse about the euthanasia of Jet Set.

People are awful.

Poor chap, doesn't deserve that.
		
Click to expand...

The comments on his Instagram post with his memorial to Jet Set is awful, so many people saying it was him that should have died instead🤬


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Disappointed we didn't get two individual medals (ok, I was hoping we'd get all three) but thrilled we got one and, admit to a lump in my throat at how choked up the German girl was on the podium. I didn't realise till today that a woman had never won individual gold before either. Not that I'd really thought about it but, if I had, I'd have assumed Ingrid at least would have had a gold in recent years.  

Would be interested to know the fence heights in that individual round as those fences looked huge, or at least compared to the norm at that level.


----------



## TheMule (2 August 2021)

Late to the party, but I thoroughly enjoyed today. The first round was flowing and kind and allowed all to get round. It made for an interesting battle for silver/ bronze but without being ridiculous. The second round, shorter, bigger and more technical ask. Spot on- rewarded the excellent jumpers and the right horses walked away with the medals IMO. Those 3 top horses were just in a class of their own


----------



## Renvers (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Loads of stuff about him not being able to make his mind up whether he is chinese or british. Then an implication that his success was purely down to his "silverspoon" and eton education. He was then just very negative going on about him "crashing into a fence" and how he was surprised that they had presented for the next round and would he have any more crashes.

It sounded like some kind of personal vendetta.

Did someone say that he said something about the swiss team and jetset? I turned over after a while.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that is awful. 

No silver spoon is going to give you an easy ticket to get to a olympic eventing final. Wonder if they all made it look so easy that Richard Vaughan thinks anyone can do it! Not a good way to drum up customers when you have invested £900m in rights.

I watched BBC and Ian Stark and Nick Luck were excellent.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Would be interested to know the fence heights in that individual round as those fences looked huge, or at least compared to the norm at that level.
		
Click to expand...

Team SJ was up to 1m 25cm while in the individual it was 1m 30cm


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Yes he's great, so so preferable to Clare Balding being on everything all the time and her unique style of pouncing on riders the moment they leave the ring with predictable, not very well researched questions
		
Click to expand...

I'm another Rishi fan, I like that he seems knowlegeable on the one hand but is also able to explain the sport in a way non-horsy people can understand.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Disappointed we didn't get two individual medals (ok, I was hoping we'd get all three) but thrilled we got one and, admit to a lump in my throat at how choked up the German girl was on the podium. I didn't realise till today that a woman had never won individual gold before either. Not that I'd really thought about it but, if I had, I'd have assumed Ingrid at least would have had a gold in recent years.

Would be interested to know the fence heights in that individual round as those fences looked huge, or at least compared to the norm at that level.
		
Click to expand...

Ingrid would/could have won it individually in 2012 but she withdraw having won the team gold to save her horse I seem to remember


----------



## TheMule (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Ingrid would/could have won it individually in 2012 but she withdraw having won the team gold to save her horse I seem to remember
		
Click to expand...

She had penalties in round 1 so helped win team gold but wasn’t going to be in individual contention


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2021)

Lovely interviews with the team on Radio 5 live as I was driving home from work this evening.  They also interviewed Tom's groom Francesca Gorni which was a nice touch.

Apparently Oli was half asleep then they said it was 2am.  Imagine the adrenaline crash after an evening like that!


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			She had penalties in round 1 so helped win team gold but wasn’t going to be in individual contention
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh. I do remember someone else losing Gold in the individual, I have a photo of Mary and Tina looking a bit concerned after! 

ETS: Sara Algotsson had a fence and cost her the gold!


----------



## Sheep (2 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Fascinating total domination of Selle Francais breeding here! Feeling pleased that my 4yo is uhhh 25% Selle francais 

Click to expand...

ooo our boy is 50% SF and a half sibling of Jonelle P’s horse - one of thousands I am sure 😆 - I’d better have a word with him


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Ahhhhhh. I do remember someone else losing Gold in the individual, I have a photo of Mary and Tina looking a bit concerned after!

ETS: Sara Algotsson had a fence and cost her the gold!
		
Click to expand...

Was it Bettina Hoy who had the gold almost in her grasp at Athens, and then got disqualified for something daft? I think it was riding through the start twice or something like that. That was horrendous!


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

Claire Balding just interviewed them on Today at the Olympics.  It was lovely, but poor Tom looked propped up!  I hope they’ve been drinking champagne for several hours!


----------



## HashRouge (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Claire Balding just interviewed them on Today at the Olympics.  It was lovely, but poor Tom looked propped up!  I hope they’ve been drinking champagne for several hours!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was such a nice segment! I really liked when Alex asked about how the horses got home, and after Claire explained it they showed that clip of Gio going into his field at home! Such a lovely touch


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Claire Balding just interviewed them on Today at the Olympics.  It was lovely, but poor Tom looked propped up!  I hope they’ve been drinking champagne for several hours!
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised & very impressed by how professional they sounded in the circumstances 😂


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2021)

I remember when Rishi first started doing 3de coverage and he didn't know a lot about it, but asked lots of questions, did loads of research, and really grew into it.  And he's always been such a respectful and empathetic interviewer.


----------



## Sheep (2 August 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Claire Balding just interviewed them on Today at the Olympics.  It was lovely, but poor Tom looked propped up!  I hope they’ve been drinking champagne for several hours!
		
Click to expand...

lol I thought that too, he looked a bit spaced out 🤣 fair play to him


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Great interview


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Great interview
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if its available to watch on catch up?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Does anyone know if its available to watch on catch up?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you need this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000yh6c/olympics-day-10-today-at-the-games


----------



## TPO (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Yes, you need this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000yh6c/olympics-day-10-today-at-the-games

Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Rishi's dad bred and raced horses and took him to the stables etc, so at least he has a horse background unlike Richard!!

I have also filed a complaint re.commentating on the sj.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

Will anyone but watching the showjumping tomorrow? Wondering if to set up a thread?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

I will be! 😃


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Will anyone but watching the showjumping tomorrow? Wondering if to set up a thread?
		
Click to expand...

Yep go for it 🙂


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Was it Bettina Hoy who had the gold almost in her grasp at Athens, and then got disqualified for something daft? I think it was riding through the start twice or something like that. That was horrendous!
		
Click to expand...

Bettina was presented with the gold medal but actually had a ton of time faults as she went through the start twice. 

It was appealed but stood on the day, it was subsequently taken to the international court of arbitration for sport and her gold was removed. 

Leslie Law learned that he had won gold in the warm up for the SJ at a BE100, he took the call, went in to jump and fell off getting eliminated. 

Great story, but it has been in the back of my mind about Michael Jung's 11 xc penalties, what would the result be if the 11 was removed?


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Bettina was presented with the gold medal but actually had a ton of time faults as she went through the start twice.

It was appealed but stood on the day, it was subsequently taken to the international court of arbitration for sport and her gold was removed.

Leslie Law learned that he had won gold in the warm up for the SJ at a BE100, he took the call, went in to jump and fell off getting eliminated.

Great story, but it has been in the back of my mind about Michael Jung's 11 xc penalties, what would the result be if the 11 was removed?
		
Click to expand...

If he'd jumped the same (ie one down second round) he'd have won gold on 25.1, 0.9 ahead of Julia.

Team wise and all sj-ed the same - they would have still been fourth.


----------



## Bernster (2 August 2021)

Just watched the Clare balding interview on catch up. Tom’s face is hilarious really made me chuckle.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

teapot said:



			If he'd jumped the same (ie one down second round) he'd have won gold on 25.1, 0.9 ahead of Julia.

Team wise and all sj-ed the same - they would have still been fourth.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it would give him individual gold. A third gold in a row would be worth a challenge. Hopefully he wouldn't do it to Julia. 

There may well be time limits that mean he can't challenge now but an interesting thought.


----------



## fetlock (2 August 2021)

Bernster said:



			Just watched the Clare balding interview on catch up. Tom’s face is hilarious really made me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just watched it too. Also chuckling away at the state of him.
He looked like he'd just tumbled out of an all night rave. He'll certainly laugh at that interview himself too once he gets to watch it himself.


----------



## criso (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I thought it would give him individual gold. A third gold in a row would be worth a challenge. Hopefully he wouldn't do it to Julia.

There may well be time limits that mean he can't challenge now but an interesting thought.
		
Click to expand...

There was a challenge at the time but it was rejected.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

criso said:



			There was a challenge at the time but it was rejected.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know, I was wondering whether a further appeal is possible. The Bettina result initially went in her favour but was appealed to court in the following days.


----------



## KEK (3 August 2021)

Massive congrats to team GB, they were far and away the best. Amazing XC especially. Pleased Aus hung on for Silver and very happy for Andrew Hoy, Vassily is gorgeous and they are a great partnership.


----------



## OldNag (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Bettina was presented with the gold medal but actually had a ton of time faults as she went through the start twice. 

It was appealed but stood on the day, it was subsequently taken to the international court of arbitration for sport and her gold was removed. 

Leslie Law learned that he had won gold in the warm up for the SJ at a BE100, he took the call, went in to jump and fell off getting eliminated. 

Great story, but it has been in the back of my mind about Michael Jung's 11 xc penalties, what would the result be if the 11 was removed?
		
Click to expand...

Missed that completely. Are those penalties debatable?


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			I've only just watched it too. Also chuckling away at the state of him.
He looked like he'd just tumbled out of an all night rave. He'll certainly laugh at that interview himself too once he gets to watch it himself.
		
Click to expand...

Tom woke up enough to speak quite coherently when it was his turn to be interviewed, but when the others were talking he looked like he was about to slide gently to the floor!

Hilarious! Bless him.

Oli was wide awake and very articulate. He was so appreciative of his fellow team members and the support team. Oli may be more used to the late nights than Tom...


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 August 2021)

OldNag said:



			Missed that completely. Are those penalties debatable?
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't made any moves to contest further and the rules for the pins are very strict. They have to prove the pin was defective, which they can't as they said it was a new pin put on. 

The issue with Bettina is the rules said she should have penalties, so they went against their own rules which is why they contested it further.


----------



## OldNag (3 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			He hasn't made any moves to contest further and the rules for the pins are very strict. They have to prove the pin was defective, which they can't as they said it was a new pin put on. 

The issue with Bettina is the rules said she should have penalties, so they went against their own rules which is why they contested it further.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you - makes sense.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

To those who registered a complaint about the commentating, have you had a response? I have and wondered how many if you have too?


----------



## conniegirl (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			To those who registered a complaint about the commentating, have you had a response? I have and wondered how many if you have too?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, what did you get?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			To those who registered a complaint about the commentating, have you had a response? I have and wondered how many if you have too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got an email shortly after saying thanks for my feedback, sorry for any unhappiness (I'd said it ruined my enjoyment and I had to mute it or switch to BBC he was so bad) and that they had passed my comments to the production team.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Yes, I got an email shortly after saying thanks for my feedback, sorry for any unhappiness (I'd said it ruined my enjoyment and I had to mute it or switch to BBC he was so bad) and that they had passed my comments to the production team.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Same here
		
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Well the moaning and niggling at our gold medalists has started. Just spotted someone having a go at Oli for not looking happy enough and celebrating after his SJ round and how disappointing it was. 

Poor guy had still got another round to ride and was understandably disappointed that he had a pole.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			To those who registered a complaint about the commentating, have you had a response? I have and wondered how many if you have too?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes , I had a reply from someone called Mehdi from Eurosport


----------



## criso (3 August 2021)

He didn't register as being so bad in the dressage on Eurosport, i think because they had a dressage judge alongside who could use a stupid question to share a useful explanation.  I think what didn't help is Sarah Rust wasn't adding much so he felt the need to fill up the empty air. 

The last few rounds on BBC was mostly silence, you could almost hear them holding their breath.


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Tom woke up enough to speak quite coherently when it was his turn to be interviewed, but when the others were talking he looked like he was about to slide gently to the floor!

Hilarious! Bless him.



Oli was wide awake and very articulate. He was so appreciative of his fellow team members and the support team. Oli may be more used to the late nights than Tom...
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, bless Tom ❤️

Thought they did a brilliant interview and loved the bit about Oli’s mums birthday


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 August 2021)

I generally can't stand the interviews they do but this one sounds funny.  Where can it be found?


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			I generally can't stand the interviews they do but this one sounds funny.  Where can it be found?
		
Click to expand...

It’s on bbc iplayer 

Highlights day 10 - today at the games


----------



## TPO (3 August 2021)

Just watched the interview and had to laugh (like a weirdo, string on my own). 

Tom's face is definitely the one you make when trying to appear ok and really aren't! Bless him

It was a lovely interview by all three of them 😊


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			It’s on bbc iplayer

Highlights day 10 - today at the games
		
Click to expand...

Perfect thank you.


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 August 2021)

That was a lovely interview.   Poor Tom. 😂😂😂


----------

